# Reminiscenze: i racconti



## marietto (23 Maggio 2016)

*Premessa*

  Stephen King ha sempre espresso l'opinione che, quando ci si dedica all'arte della scrittura, è sempre bene scrivere di ciò di cui si conosce.


  E' un buon consiglio... Spesso mi è capitato di concepire trame per racconti che si discostavano, e tanto, dalle mie esperienze dirette, e mi sono trovato. per ore, bloccato davanti alla pagina bianca.


  Quando ho deciso di scrivere la mia storia,legandola alla passione per i fumetti, è stato come aprire un tunnel che collegava direttamente il mondo di oggi con quello di 40 o 45 anni fa (e, successivamente, qualche anno in meno).

 Sono riemersi odori, sensazioni e stati d'animo ai quali non pensavo più da tanto tempo, talmente dimenticati da far sembrare che non fossero mai stati vissuti.


  Se stai scrivendo sull'ispirazione del momento, non sai per quanto tempo proseguirai, e quindi si rende necessario decidere cosa si vuole includere e cosa no.


  Sul pavimento della sala di montaggio restano quindi cose anche importanti, per certi  versi, forse, fondamentali, ma quel particolare avrebbe appesantito il racconto e reso la storia troppo tragica e strappalacrime, quasi da far pensare  qualcosa di inventato, anche se tu sai che è la verità e quanto è costato...

 Oppure quell'altra situazione, assolutamente vera ma talmente assurda da fare sembrare quel passaggio una roba da feouilleton, completamente inventato come solo le cose vere possono suonare. E d'altra parte non menzionarlo non intralcia la storia, anzi, la fa scorrere più liscia, quindi: perchè includerlo?


  E poi ci sono almeno un paio di personaggi che sono fondamentali per me,  la mia storia e la mia vita, eppure la loro presenza, seppur costante negli anni, non sembra determinante per nessuno degli eventi narrati, quindi sono rimasti fuori dal racconto.


  Qualcuno sembra avere apprezzato quello che ho scritto nei mesi scorsi, e, appena prima che il mondo crollasse un'altra volta, avevo accennato a trovare un modo per proseguire in qualche modo quegli scritti.


  Raccontare quegli spazi vuoti, recuperando i ritagli della sala di montaggio, è il modo che ho scelto per continuare a raccontarmi, dalla corda da equilibrista tesa  nel vuoto sulla quale mi trovo al momento...


----------



## marietto (23 Maggio 2016)

*Una Domenica in Luglio*

Mia madre e mio padre erano una "strana" coppia: mia mamma timida e impacciata, mio papà istrionico e affascinante, con le "storie di famiglia" che lo consegnano agli archivi come il classico "tombeur de femmes" anche da sposato, ma anche come persona generosa fino all'eccesso con chiunque si trovasse in stato di bisogno. In un'era nella quale il mito del posto fisso era sempre più forte nella società italiana, mio padre era l'uomo dalle mille carriere: iniziava un lavoro, aveva successo, faceva discreti guadagni, si stufava, mollava tutto e ricominciava daccapo con qualcos'altro.


  Oltre ai "normali" lavori, soprattutto commercio e rappresentanza, faceva spettacoli di prestidigitazione (a livello locale ovviamente),  diplomato al conservatorio come Direttore d'Orchestra era autore di alcune operette e, a livello amatoriale ne curava spesso la messa in scena a livello di regìa. Aveva anche composto l'inno ufficiale della locale squadra di calcio,"passato" allo stadio ogni domenica.


  Tra i miei vi era una grande differenza di età, circa 26 anni (una follia, a quei tempi), e mio padre era al secondo matrimonio.


  Quando nacqui io, mio padre era già entrato nella seconda metà dei cinquanta, non pochi anni, considerata l'aspettativa di vita a quei tempi, e pertanto il suo ruolo nei miei confronti era contestualmente quello di padre e di nonno, con conseguente  tendenza a viziare all'inverosimile.  Ero in giro per la città insieme a lui in ogni possibile occasione e vedevo spesso soddisfatto ogni mio capriccio.


  Quella Domenica mattina, in Luglio, con l'asilo chiuso e la Scuola Elementare che sarebbe cominciata il primo di Ottobre, era prevista, non lontanissmo da casa nostra, una corsa ciclistica, e mio papà aveva pensato di portarmi a vederla. Non ho idea se fosse qualcosa a livello nazionale o solo locale, so solo che avevano chiuso le strade e la gente si affollava ai bordi della strada per vedere passare i ciclisti. Una volta esaurito il passaggio delle biciclette,a mio papà sembrano cedere le gambe, si rialza ma suda copiosamente. Li sulla strada c'è una casa da contadini, la gente che vi abita lo invita a sedersi qualche minuto e a bere un bicchier d'acqua.


  Mi rassicura, mio papà, dice che va già meglio, ma la faccia sembra raccontare un'altra storia...


  In qualche modo guida fino a casa. Mia mamma lo mette a letto e chiama immediatamente il medico condotto.


  A quei tempi il medico curante svolgeva una specie di missione,era disponibile per i propri pazienti 24/7, la guardia medica non esisteva e il pronto soccorso era riservato ai casi estremi.

 Il medico arriva, visita mio padre, c'è qualche problema a livello cardiaco, ma non dovrebbe essere nulla di grave. Fa una ricetta per alcune medicine da procurarsi il più presto possibile, poi se ne va.


  Mia mamma si prepara a fare un salto, con la bicicletta visto che la patente non ce l'ha,  alla farmacia di turno. Non è vicinissima, ma di Domenica, in quegli anni, il traffico è sostanzialmente zero, quindi è una questione di pochi minuti.


  E sono li, seduto sul letto, con il mio papà sdraiato... Non c'è nessun altro nell'appartamento, ma la mamma sarà di ritorno in pochi minuti...


  Mentre siamo lì a chiacchierare, qualcosa comincia a non andare per il verso giusto... Il suo volto diventa sempre più pallido, anche se, quando glielo chiedo, lui mi assicura di stare bene... A un certo punto fa una smorfia e la testa si accascia sul cuscino mentre un rivolo di saliva esce dall'angolo della bocca.

 Io comincio ad urlare senza riuscire più a smettere, non ho idea di quanti secondi o minuti passino prima che la chiave giri nella toppa e mia mamma entri nell'appartamento...


  So solo che intorno a questo momento girano sessioni e sessioni di psicoterapia, effettuate in diverse fasi della mia vita... So solo che intorno a questo momento sembra girare ogni problematica ed ogni difficoltà caratteriale emersa negli anni successivi, oltre a un bimbo di non ancora sei anni con un esaurimento nervoso, una tendenza al mutismo e alle crisi di pianto, che inizierà la scuola Elementare di lì a poco più di un paio di mesi.



  "Out of the blue, and into the black" (Neil Young & Crazy Horse - My My Hey Hey)


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2016)

:abbraccio:
A quel bambino


----------



## Mary The Philips (23 Maggio 2016)

Leggo d'un fiato. 
Poi respiro.
 E ti abbraccio forte.


----------



## ologramma (24 Maggio 2016)

mi lasci stupefatto e pensieroso


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Mia madre e mio padre erano una "strana" coppia: mia mamma timida e impacciata, mio papà istrionico e affascinante, con le "storie di famiglia" che lo consegnano agli archivi come il classico "tombeur de femmes" anche da sposato, ma anche come persona generosa fino all'eccesso con chiunque si trovasse in stato di bisogno. In un'era nella quale il mito del posto fisso era sempre più forte nella società italiana, mio padre era l'uomo dalle mille carriere: iniziava un lavoro, aveva successo, faceva discreti guadagni, si stufava, mollava tutto e ricominciava daccapo con qualcos'altro.
> 
> 
> Oltre ai "normali" lavori, soprattutto commercio e rappresentanza, faceva spettacoli di prestidigitazione (a livello locale ovviamente),  diplomato al conservatorio come Direttore d'Orchestra era autore di alcune operette e, a livello amatoriale ne curava spesso la messa in scena a livello di regìa. Aveva anche composto l'inno ufficiale della locale squadra di calcio,"passato" allo stadio ogni domenica.
> ...


Abbraccio fortissimo quel bambino e l'uomo che è diventato.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> *Premessa*
> 
> Stephen King ha sempre espresso l'opinione che, quando ci si dedica all'arte della scrittura, è sempre bene scrivere di ciò di cui si conosce.
> 
> ...


Io spero vivamente che quel mondo stia tornando ad essere  più sereno possibile.


----------



## oro.blu (24 Maggio 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Mia madre e mio padre erano una "strana" coppia: mia mamma timida e impacciata, mio papà istrionico e affascinante, con le "storie di famiglia" che lo consegnano agli archivi come il classico "tombeur de femmes" anche da sposato, ma anche come persona generosa fino all'eccesso con chiunque si trovasse in stato di bisogno. In un'era nella quale il mito del posto fisso era sempre più forte nella società italiana, mio padre era l'uomo dalle mille carriere: iniziava un lavoro, aveva successo, faceva discreti guadagni, si stufava, mollava tutto e ricominciava daccapo con qualcos'altro.
> 
> 
> Oltre ai "normali" lavori, soprattutto commercio e rappresentanza, faceva spettacoli di prestidigitazione (a livello locale ovviamente),  diplomato al conservatorio come Direttore d'Orchestra era autore di alcune operette e, a livello amatoriale ne curava spesso la messa in scena a livello di regìa. Aveva anche composto l'inno ufficiale della locale squadra di calcio,"passato" allo stadio ogni domenica.
> ...


:triste:


----------



## marietto (7 Giugno 2016)

*Aftermath: un interludio.*

_In effetti, oltre alla snellezza e scorrimento del racconto, c'era un motivo per eliminare certi particolari dallo stesso. Qui si vira decisamente sullo stile "Oliver Twist"...

_


La Domenica sera, fui messo a letto. Vari parenti si alternarono a tenermi compagnia, mentre la gente veniva in casa a rendere omaggio alla salma. Io ero sotto shock e ricordo solo questi visi che si alternano accanto al mio letto mentre le luci soffuse delle stanze accanto disegnano ombre (minacciose?) sulla parete della camera.




  L'infarto di mio padre, anche per le modalità con cui avvenne, ebbe un impatto da bomba atomica sulla nostra famiglia.


  Lui non aveva mai dato peso al denaro. Il pensarci era proprio fuori dalla sua mentalità. Aveva  sempre avuto una fiducia totale nelle proprie capacità di cavarsela bene in ogni situazione ed iniziava e chiudeva carriere lavorative basandosi esclusivamente sulla propria voglia o interesse a fare, o continuare a fare, questa o quella cosa.
  Aveva prestato soldi a una marea di gente, praticamente a chiunque, in difficoltà, si fosse rivolto a lui in un momento in cui i soldi c'erano, senza mai richiedere nulla di scritto, nè fissare termini per la restituzione.


  Nel momento in cui morì, pochissimi si presentarono da mia mamma per restituire quello che avevano ricevuto. Qualcuno, di cui lei sapeva, negò spudoratamente; la maggior parte di quelli di cui lei non era a conoscenza, con poche eccezioni, si guardò bene dal farsi avanti.


  Mia mamma, oltre ad essere ormai a metà dei 30, non aveva  particolari qualifiche ed iniziò  a lavorare in una piccola fabbrica, come operaia.


  Fu presto evidente che nel giro di qualche mese avremmo dovuto lasciare l'appartamento "borghese" in zona residenziale dove abitavamo e diminuire, non di poco,il nostro tenore di vita.


  Il primo di ottobre di quell'anno era il mio primo giorno di scuola. Una festa attesa, in famiglia, da mesi, si era ormai sgonfiata di significato, dopo gli ultimi avvenimenti.


  Oh, mia mamma aveva fatto il possibile per far sì che fossi "carico" all'idea: ricordo l'acquisto del grembiulino nero e del fiocco azzurro, dell'astuccio (sagomato, come si diceva allora), del diario (rigorosamente "Vitt") e della cartella. Tuttavia, nulla riusciva a scuotermi dall'apatia che sembrava pervadere tutto quello che mi circondava a quell'epoca; continuavo a vedere tutto come una specie di rito a cui dovevo necessariamente sottopormi per toglierlo di torno. Tanto che, il secondo giorno, quando mia mamma venne a svegliarmi dicendomi che era ora di andare a scuola, io risposi: "Ma come? Ci sono già andato ieri!".


  Di quell'anno scolastico ho pochissimi ricordi, e solo in due è presente il sole: una mattina in cortile durante la ricreazione e un giorno fuori dal cancello alla fine della mattinata; io e il mio compagno di banco che giochiamo tra di noi mentre le nostre mamme chiacchierano. Non sappiamo che, di lì a breve, ci perderemo di vista per 7/8 anni ma che poi torneremo ad essere Amici (con la A maiuscola) per non separarci più.


  La maggior parte di scene che mi vengono in mente si svolgono in autunno o inverno, con il fiato che si vede o una nebbia da brughiera inglese. Insomma per tutta la prima elementare la sensazione è di muoversi trascinando un bagaglio molto più grande di me. Mia mamma si rende conto di tutto questo, ma ci vorrà ancora un po' prima di arrivare a pensare alla psicoterapia (in quel periodo ancora una roba per i matti).


  Verso la fine dell'anno scolastico cambiamo casa. In linea d'aria andiamo ad abitare a un tiro di schioppo, anzi, da qualche decennio le due zone sono collegate da una strada diretta e si arriva dall'una all'altra in un lampo, ma allora non c'erano collegamenti diretti e si trattava di un quartiere completamente diverso da quello dove abitavo.


  Qualitativamente è un crollo: appartamento vecchio e non ristrutturato con due stanze (sala e camera) e cucinotto. Il WC è una turca sulle scale, in comune con gli altri (due) appartamenti della scala stessa. Se devi fare il bagno riempi una tinozza con l'acqua scaldata nel cucinotto. 


  Inoltre è necessario, per l'anno scolastico successivo, cambiare scuola.


  Ora, la scuola del vecchio quartiere pur essendo sempre scuola pubblica, aveva tutta un'altra nomea rispetto a quella del nuovo quartiere .Era considerata di livello elevato, con pochi "elementi da controllare" (diciamo quelli che adesso si chiamerebbero "bulli"); la nuova scuola, invece, era stata presentata a mia mamma come una specie di "piccolo Bronx".


   Se in un ambiente favorevole, con un maestra molto brava (seppur all'ultima classe della sua carriera), la mia situazione di scarsa serenità non aveva permesso un inserimento completamente soddisfacente , come avrei potuto cavarmela in un ambiente così ostile? 


  Questo pensava mia mamma, ed era molto preoccupata da questa situazione. Inoltre, mia nonna ancora si divideva tra casa mia e casa di mia zia, come sarebbe stato possibile coprire alcuni pomeriggi (visto che nelle nuova scuola il tempo pieno non era previsto? - Francamente non ricordo se in alcune scuole pubbliche già esistesse oppure no).


  La soluzione arrivò, abbastanza inaspettata, dal passato di mia mamma...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> _In effetti, oltre alla snellezza e scorrimento del racconto, c'era un motivo per eliminare certi particolari dallo stesso. Qui si vira decisamente sullo stile "Oliver Twist"...
> 
> _
> 
> ...


Hai ripreso il racconto :inlove:


----------



## marietto (8 Giugno 2016)

*Il figlio della Suora.1*

Nella serie precedente di  racconti ho paragonato mia nonna ad un guerriero apache. In effetti nelle foto che ho di lei sembra avere sempre la stessa età, piuttosto anziana, e, forse per il fazzoletto in testa, portato come una bandana, ricorda abbastanza Geronimo.


  Con un'unica eccezione. Nella foto scattata poco prima del matrimonio con mio nonno, sembra molto più giovane e femminile che  in tutte le altre.


  Del resto, la vita fu abbastanza dura con lei, abituata a pesanti carichi di lavoro con scarsi ritorni fin da bambina. Anche il matrimonio, in fondo, si dimostrò un problema. Mio nonno, infatti, morì giovanissimo, dopo giusto il tempo di mettere al mondo due ragazzine. Mia mamma perse il padre alla stessa età che avrei avuto io qualche decade più avanti.


  Quindi  mia nonna si ritrovò vedova, con due figlie piccole: il tutto con la guerra alle porte.


  Esisteva in città un collegio gestito dalle suore. Ospitava unicamente ragazze, alcune di buona famiglia dietro pagamento di adeguata retta, altre di estrazione popolare che "pagavano" lo studio scolastico, il vitto e l'alloggio, dedicando la maggior parte delle ore non scolastiche a lavori di rammendo, ricamo, cucito e camiceria, al servizio gratuito dei poveri e degli orfani e/o a pagamento per le famiglie che potevano permetterselo.


  Mia nonna decise di mandare in quella struttura una delle due bambine; l'unica in età scolara era mia mamma, quindi la scelta cadde su di lei. Da un certo punto di vista, per quell'epoca si trattava di una grande opportunità: lezioni scolastiche regolari e quotidiane in tempo di guerra, la possibilità di imparare ad effettuare lavori che avrebbero potuto anche avere sbocchi professionali, per una persona senza mezzi non era roba da poco, anche se il cibo in refettorio, per le ospiti lavoranti non era proprio abbondante.


  Tuttavia, il fatto di passare l'intera guerra in collegio senza che la sorella facesse un solo giorno di quella vita, fu la principale causa di rapporti che restarono tesi per sempre tra mia nonna e mia mamma (che si senti in qualche modo considerata un po'  "seconda" negli affetti della madre).


  Chiusa la vicenda collegio, comunque, i tempi per la famiglia restarono duri. Nonostante tutte le tre donne cercassero di contribuire al bilancio famigliare, almeno una delle bocche da sfamare era di troppo...


  Un po' la frequentazione quotidiana per anni delle suore, un po' rapporti tesi in famiglia, il fatto che fosse una soluzione abbastanza comune a quell'epoca e magari, si, anche un po' di "vocazione", per lo meno percepita, mia mamma, con la benedizione e l'accordo di mia nonna, decise di entrare nelle suore, appena raggiunta la maggiore età.


  Non ho la più pallida idea della tempistica odierna, ma allora, tra candidatura, noviziato, voti iniziali etc. prima di arrivare ai voti definitivi, quindi essere suora a tutti gli effetti, passavano parecchi anni.


  Mia mamma passò diversi anni nell'ordine ma non arrivò ai voti definitivi. Qualche anno in provincia, un anno in Calabria, qualche anno in Toscana, quasi sempre ad occuparsi dei bambini degli asili gestiti dai vari conventi.


   Veniva trasferita spesso, mia madre, perché si ritrovava un carattere un po' particolare. In apparenza remissiva, timida e riservata, se riteneva di subire o che altri (ad esempio i bambini dell'asilo) subissero ingiustizie, non aveva timore a lasciare andare la lingua e volare le parole, senza badare a chi pestava i piedi... Ebbe quindi diversi scontri con la scala gerarchica e con alcune Madri Superiore, l'ultimo dei quali portò la decisione di gettare la tonaca alle ortiche, e di rientrare nel mondo esterno.


  Il suo "caratterino" le aveva procurato alcuni rancori, ma anche numerose simpatie ed amicizie, anche ai "piani alti", sia tra le religiose che tra il personale laico degli asili e delle scuole gestite dall'ordine.


  Quando se ne andò, stava entrando nella seconda metà dei 20, per quei tempi cominciava già ad essere un po' "a rischio zitella", quindi tutte le conoscenti cercavano di "piazzarla" a questo o quello scapolo, con scarso successo...   
  Fino a quando, dopo qualche tempo, incontrò mio padre, vedovo da pochi anni; e non è difficile capire come, nonostante la differenza di età, quella "quasi trentenne" con l'esperienza di una diciottenne (o giù di lì) potesse invaghirsi di quell'uomo di tanto più grande, ma dai mille talenti e dalla personalità istrionica...


  Quindi, dopo la morte di mio padre e dopo il trasloco nella nuova casa, mia mamma confidò le proprie ansie, comprese quelle scolastiche che mi riguardavano, a qualcuna delle sue amiche, e questa parte delle sue confidenze finì con l'arrivare alle orecchie giuste...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Nella serie precedente di  racconti ho paragonato mia nonna ad un guerriero apache. In effetti nelle foto che ho di lei sembra avere sempre la stessa età, piuttosto anziana, e, forse per il fazzoletto in testa, portato come una bandana, ricorda abbastanza Geronimo.
> 
> 
> Con un'unica eccezione. Nella foto scattata poco prima del matrimonio con mio nonno, sembra molto più giovane e femminile che  in tutte le altre.
> ...


Forti personalità nella,tua famiglia di origine


----------



## marietto (8 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Forti personalità nella,tua famiglia di origine


Famiglie interessanti, diciamo....

Questa parte l'avevo lasciata fuori dalla storia originale perchè pur essendo vero, sembrava completamente inverosimile


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Famiglie interessanti, diciamo....
> 
> Questa parte l'avevo lasciata fuori dalla storia originale perchè pur essendo vero, sembrava completamente inverosimile


Non credere sai, io avevo la sorella minore di mia nonna materna che avrebbe dovuto ( secondo l'idea di sua madre ) prendere i voti ed invece scappo' a Roma con quello che sarebbe diventato suo marito.
Anche lui morì presto, purtroppo, lasciandola a 27 anni, con due maschietti piccoli da crescere e senza nessun familiare accanto, visto che il marito era figlio unico ed i genitori erano entrambi deceduti.
una donna solare e simpaticissima, una vera pazzerella per me  che ogni estate veniva a trovare sua sorella ( ndr mia nonna ) e ci divertiva un mondo ( a me e alle  mie cugine )


----------



## marietto (8 Giugno 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non credere sai, io avevo la sorella minore di mia nonna materna che avrebbe dovuto ( secondo l'idea di sua madre ) prendere i voti ed invece scappo' a Roma con quello che sarebbe diventato suo marito.
> Anche lui morì presto, purtroppo, lasciandola a 27 anni, con due maschietti piccoli da crescere e senza nessun familiare accanto, visto che il marito era figlio unico ed i genitori erano entrambi deceduti.
> una donna solare e simpaticissima, una vera pazzerella per me  che ogni estate veniva a trovare sua sorella ( ndr mia nonna ) e ci divertiva un mondo ( a me e alle  mie cugine )


Penso che molte famiglie abbiano una qualche storia particolare, nel mio caso (forse perchè molto vicini) mi sembra che siano storie molto forti e abbastanza numerose.

Comunque ti assicuro che spiegare gli album di foto della famiglia è sempre stato un casino...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Penso che molte famiglie abbiano una qualche storia particolare, nel mio caso (forse perchè molto vicini) mi sembra che siano storie molto forti e abbastanza numerose.
> 
> Comunque ti assicuro che spiegare gli album di foto della famiglia è sempre stato un casino...


Non ne dubito


----------



## marietto (9 Giugno 2016)

*Il figlio della Suora.2*

Al posto del collegio dove era stata mia mamma, ai suoi tempi solo femminile, esisteva adesso una delle più rinomate scuole private della città, gestita sempre dalle suore. 


  Comprendeva asilo, scuola elementare e scuola media, ma solo le famiglie "con possibilità" mandavano i figli lì o nelle altre scuole private della città.


  Tramite alcune signore facenti parte del personale laico e alcune suore che avevano vissuto con mia mamma ai tempi della sua "carriera" religiosa, la scuola si offrì di prendermi, anche a tempo pieno se necessario, senza pagamento di retta, o meglio, mia mamma avrebbe pagato "se" "quando" e "quanto" avesse potuto, contribuendo solo, se utilizzato, alla retta del pulmino che faceva il giro della città e portava i ragazzi che abitavano lontano alla scuola.


  In pratica diventavo una delle "opere di bene" delle suore (c'era qualche ragazzo orfano o di famiglia in crisi accolto nello stesso modo) che intendevano così dare una mano alla loro "sorella" in difficoltà.


  Io venni a sapere del passato di "suora" di mia mamma in occasione del colloquio di accoglimento, prima dell'inizio della seconda elementare. Tutte le suore e le signore si rivolgevano a mia madre usando un nome diverso dal suo. Quando uscendo le chiesi conto di questa cosa lei mi spiegò tutta la storia, precisando che usava, allora, cambiare nome e darsi un nome da religiosa diverso da quello anagrafico.


  Come, credo, chiunque altro, ho sentito, nel corso degli anni, storie e ricordi abbastanza tristi e pesanti sulle scuole gestite dalle suore (a livello locale, devo dire, principalmente da chi ha frequentato l'altra scuola più nota in zona, a dire il vero), e non le discuto assolutamente, magari sono stato fortunato io, però devo dire che, personalmente, mi sono trovato molto bene.


  Alle elementari fui inserito in una classe affidata ad una suora giovanissima, di gran lunga la più giovane delle maestre (all'epoca tutte suore, nessuna laica), che si prese a cuore il mio caso e riuscì a farmi inserire nella classe e a farmi legare con quasi tutti i compagni.


  L'intenzione di mia madre era di farmi fare le medie alla scuola pubblica, ormai avevo fatto amicizia anche con molti ragazzi del quartiere, nel corso degli anni, ma io espressi il desiderio di seguire molti dei miei compagni delle elementari alle medie, nella stessa scuola privata.


  Mia mamma concordò una retta ridotta per quei tre anni e restai alla scuola privata anche alle medie.

  C'erano tre professoresse suore nella mia classe:  una insegnava una materia minore, una matematica e la terza italiano. Quella della materia minore era il classico stereotipo che molti di voi immagineranno, presumo, quando sentono parlare di "scuola dalle suore"... Brrrr...


  Quella di matematica era un classico "sergente di ferro" (un po' anche nell'aspetto, sembrava di essere agli "Eroi di Hogan"), quando vidi "Full Metal Jacket" mi venne in mente subito lei...


  Quella di italiano era la più anziana, ma anche quella a cui mi affezionai di più... Aveva una passione per i libri e la letteratura davvero enorme, che ha provveduto a trasmettermi, con un entusiasmo per quelle cose che raramente ho riscontrato in persone che gravitavano per mestiere intorno a certi argomenti.


  E poi, ovviamente, la prof di inglese, una ragazza laica, fece sì che fossi "folgorato" dai Beatles, dando inizio ad una passione per la musica, fino a quel momento abbastanza indifferente, durata tutta una vita. Portando i dischi a scuola. Dei Beatles, Negli anni 70. In una scuola privata gestita da suore, dove noi maschi potevamo indossare i vestiti normali, mentre le femmine avevano l'obbligo del grembiule, onde evitare di "turbarci" con forme arrotondate o gonne troppo corte. Sembra probabilmente nulla a chi è nato più tardi, ma, vi assicuro, era una mossa "forte" e non poco coraggiosa.


  Certo, in quei sette anni ho assistito a più messe io che qualcuno dei segretari vaticani.


  Certo, alle superiori l'impatto della scuola pubblica si fece sentire (quel mormorio quando, al giro di presentazione, ti fanno dire il nome della scuola in cui sei stato e il voto che hai preso all'esame... e io oltretutto l'ho dovuto fare due volte, avendo cambiato scuola dopo un mese, la seconda da solo e con tutti gli occhi addosso...).

Ciò nonostante,tutto sommato, posso solo parlare bene, in termini generali, di quella scuola privata, delle insegnanti e dei compagni di classe che ho incontrato.


----------



## marietto (17 Ottobre 2016)

*Mio Fratello E' Figlio Unico*

Quando mio padre conobbe mia madre, era vedovo; la prima moglie era morta da pochissimi anni a causa di un male incurabile.

  Quello che non ho ancora scritto, è che dal primo matrimonio di mio padre era nato un figlio. Un ragazzo che, all'epoca del nuovo matrimonio, era un adolescente, vista la differenza d'età, solo 10 anni più giovane di mia madre.

  Nell'anno in cui nacqui io, mio fratello (fratellastro in verità, visto che condividevamo lo stesso padre, ma non la stessa madre) aveva già 20 anni, e aveva appena iniziato il Servizio militare in un corpo speciale. A quell'epoca fare il militare in quel corpo era considerato Servizio Civile ,e, come tale, aveva allora una durata di due anni e mezzo, credo, tutti svolti lontani da casa. Le licenze erano abbastanza frequenti, ma mio fratello aveva già una ragazza, ed era una cosa seria, quindi quando era a casa passava quasi tutto il tempo con lei.

  In pratica, per molto tempo mi aveva solo intravisto. Tornato da militare non passava molto tempo a casa, tra gli impegni di lavoro e la ragazza, quindi non avemmo una frequentazione particolarmente intensa (avevo rapporti più "forti", a quei tempi, con i figli di mia zia, quattro maschi di varie età).

  La ragazza rimase incinta e mio fratello si sposò (anche se lei perse quel bambino il giorno stesso del matrimonio). Ancora nessuno di noi lo sapeva, ma a mio padre restavano solo sei mesi di vita.

  Dopo la morte di mio padre, mio fratello divenne la figura maschile di riferimento della mia vita, anche se non poteva essere presente più di tanto, dopotutto era un venticinquenne appena sposato con famiglia in costruzione; mia nipote nacque che io non avevo ancora compiuto sette anni e pochi anni dopo arrivò anche il secondo figlio. 

  Nonostante tutto, comunque, fece il possibile per essermi vicino nei momenti importanti. Ricordo che mi portava regolarmente allo stadio, ad esempio... E le mie prime esperienze lavorative furono come commesso nel suo negozio.

   Quando, in prima superiore, decisi dopo un mese che la scuola che avevo scelto non faceva per me, io volevo iniziare a lavorare (avevo già preso accordi con un vicino elettrauto per andare "a bottega" da lui) visto che allora era abbastanza comune iniziare un mestiere avendo solo la licenza media; fu mio fratello che mi convinse (mia mamma non ce l'aveva fatta) a cambiare scuola e continuare a studiare.

  Nel corso degli anni i nostri rapporti sono diventati sempre più stretti, anche in considerazione del fatto che le rispettive situazioni famigliari diventavano sempre più speculari (lunghi matrimoni con la stessa donna, la data del mio esattamente vent'anni, come la differenza d'età, dopo il suo, due figli maschio e femmina).

  Quando mia madre morì,alcuni anni fa, fece anche più della sua parte, visto che dopotutto non aveva alcun legame diretto di parentela con lei.

  Complessivamente, un rapporto molto più stretto  di quello esistente tra molti fratelli (di padre e madre) cresciuti insieme...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Quando mio padre conobbe mia madre, era vedovo; la prima moglie era morta da pochissimi anni a causa di un male incurabile.
> 
> Quello che non ho ancora scritto, è che dal primo matrimonio di mio padre era nato un figlio. Un ragazzo che, all'epoca del nuovo matrimonio, era un adolescente, vista la differenza d'età, solo 10 anni più giovane di mia madre.
> 
> ...


Che bel rapporto siete riusciti ad instaurare 

in in effetti in  alcuni cadi tra fratelli " ci si scanna"


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2016)

Fortuna e animo buono


----------



## MariLea (19 Ottobre 2016)

Ma che bel racconto, complimenti [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION]!
Me l'ero perso perché non vengo quasi mai a leggere in questa sezione, 
andando sempre di fretta, finisce che mi fermo alle prime in alto.
Dai continua!


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ma che bel racconto, complimenti @_marietto_!
> Me l'ero perso perché non vengo quasi mai a leggere in questa sezione,
> andando sempre di fretta, finisce che mi fermo alle prime in alto.
> Dai continua!


E' un piacere leggerlo :in love:


----------



## MariLea (19 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> E' un piacere leggerlo :in love:


Davvero!
Poi le biografie sono la mia passione, non perché sia un'impicciona, tutt'altro! Ma son curiosa di come si possa spendere diversamente la propria vita, di esperienze/reazioni diverse o simili...
Il racconto di Marietto, per esempio, mi ha ricordato il trauma di mio marito che me ne ha accennato una sola volta rispondendo alle domande che si fanno quando ci si conosce, non ne ha mai più parlato, come se avesse rimosso la sua infanzia... Leggendo Marietto ho colto qualche sfumatura in più... e, a parte la sua capacità narrativa che mi avvince, apprezzo il suo equilibrio da adulto...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Davvero!
> Poi le biografie sono la mia passione, non perché sia un'impicciona, tutt'altro! Ma son curiosa di come si possa spendere diversamente la propria vita, di esperienze/reazioni diverse o simili...
> Il racconto di Marietto, per esempio, mi ha ricordato il trauma di mio marito che me ne ha accennato una sola volta rispondendo alle domande che si fanno quando ci si conosce, non ne ha mai più parlato, come se avesse rimosso la sua infanzia... Leggendo Marietto ho colto qualche sfumatura in più... e, a parte la sua capacità narrativa che mi avvince, apprezzo il suo equilibrio da adulto...


Si, [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] ha una personalità ben definita e vincente, secondo me


----------



## marietto (19 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ma che bel racconto, complimenti @_marietto_!
> Me l'ero perso perché non vengo quasi mai a leggere in questa sezione,
> andando sempre di fretta, finisce che mi fermo alle prime in alto.
> Dai continua!





Fiammetta ha detto:


> E' un piacere leggerlo :in love:


Grazie mille, troppo carine... 
 [MENTION=6621]Mari Lea[/MENTION] , ne approfitto per farmi un pò di pubblicità  : Questo thread è un'integrazione di un altro 3D precedente che si intitola "Reminiscenze e nuvole parlanti" che si trova in questa stessa sezione un po' più giù in prima o seconda pagina. E' un po' lunghetto, ma se ti va...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie mille, troppo carine...
> @_Mari Lea_ , ne approfitto per farmi un pò di pubblicità  : Questo thread è un'integrazione di un altro 3D precedente che si intitola "Reminiscenze e nuvole parlanti" che si trova in questa stessa sezione un po' più giù in prima o seconda pagina. E' un po' lunghetto, ma se ti va...


 [MENTION=6621]Mari Lea[/MENTION] ..."reminiscenze e nuvole parlanti" da non perdere  ...


----------



## marietto (20 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> @_Mari Lea_ ..."reminiscenze e nuvole parlanti" da non perdere  ...


Beh... La pubblicità è l'anima del commercio, dopotutto...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Beh... La pubblicità è l'anima del commercio, dopotutto...


Appunto ... poi fare pubblicità a belle cose mi sembra il minimo sindacabile


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Beh... La pubblicità è l'anima del commercio, dopotutto...


Ci sono racconti e racconti


----------



## MariLea (21 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie mille, troppo carine...
> @_Mari Lea_ , ne approfitto per farmi un pò di pubblicità  : Questo thread è un'integrazione di un altro 3D precedente che si intitola "Reminiscenze e nuvole parlanti" che si trova in questa stessa sezione un po' più giù in prima o seconda pagina. E' un po' lunghetto, ma se ti va...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto ... poi fare pubblicità a belle cose mi sembra il minimo sindacabile


che... si paga? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
spero di potermelo gustare stasera con calma, grazie per l'info :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> che... si paga? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> spero di potermelo gustare stasera con calma, grazie per l'info :up:


No, no stasera aggiorno anche la sfiga


----------



## marietto (9 Dicembre 2016)

*La mia migliore amica 1*

C'è un'altra persona che ha avuto un ruolo molto importante nell'arco di tutta la mia vita, ma non è mai stata nominata finora.

  Anche prima di entrare nelle suore mia mamma aveva sempre frequentato la parrocchia e spesso si era unita ai ritiri spirituali (a quei tempi rigorosamente divisi per sesso, quindi a quelli di mia mamma partecipavano sole donne) che la parrocchia organizzava. Da quell'epoca (12-16 anni) delle tante persone con cui aveva fatto amicizia, erano stati strinti legami importanti con altre tre ragazze, due un poco più grandi (che ricoprivano il ruolo di educatrici), abitavano in città, mentre la terza aveva la stessa età di mia madre, ma viveva in un'altra regione.


  Questa signora faceva parte di una famiglia che era nel giro delle giostre, e portavano la loro nelle varie spiagge della Liguria, soprattutto.   Mia mamma, da ragazza, aveva passato spesso le vacanze estive con loro, dando una mano con la giostra e approfittandone per fare un po' di mare insieme alla sua amica.


  A sua volta la ragazza era stata spesso ospite di mia mamma e di mia nonna a casa loro, anche per periodi lunghi.  
  Poi, subentrarono le solite cose della vita, mia mamma entrò nelle suore poi ne uscì e si sposò, la sua amica lavorò per qualche anno come barista poi si sposò anche lei.


  Per alcuni anni si tennero in contatto via lettera, poi, come spesso capita nella vita, si persero, ognuna nelle sue cose. 


  Io conoscevo bene le due amiche che abitavano in città, di tanto in tanto venivano a trovare mia mamma, oppure lei mi portava con se a casa loro, però non sapevo dell'esistenza della quarta amica.


  Un giorno, mentre stavo per iniziare la terza elementare, arrivò una lettera per mia mamma.


  Erano tempi in cui computer e Email non esistevano, così come i cellulari, e solo alcune case avevano il telefono quindi, come nella canzone di Sandi Thom "The only way to keep in touch was a letter in the mail" (L'unico modo di restare in contatto era una lettera nella posta).


  L'amica da lontano era stata informata da una delle amiche di città degli ultimi sviluppi... E' rimasta vedova con un bimbo piccolo... Ha iniziato a lavorare in fabbrica... Hanno dovuto cambiare casa... Questo è il nuovo indirizzo.


  E così l'amica scrisse, annunciando a mia mamma che di lì a qualche giorno sarebbe venuta a trovarla.


  Mia mamma era eccitata come un'adolescente, mentre preparava per gli ospiti; già... Perché  arrivavano in due: l'amica di mia mamma e la figlia, una bambina che aveva un annetto abbondante meno di me.


  Io ero un po' scocciato da tutto quel bailamme nel nostro minuscolo appartamento, ma mia mamma era carica come non la vedevo da dopo che il papà se ne era andato, e quindi andava bene così...


  Qualche giorno dopo mia mamma aveva organizzato perché fossi accompagnato a casa dal pulmino della scuola.


  Quando scesi  trovai ad aspettarmi, insieme a mia madre, questa signora bionda e questa bimba con una caterva di capelli biondo chiaro e una bella spruzzata di lentiggini. I nostri occhi si incontrarono e immediatamente le labbra di entrambi si schiusero in un ampio sorriso. In qualche modo era come se fossimo sincronizzati sulle reciproche frequenze fin dal primo momento... Era intesa a prima vista


[continua...]​ 


_E, visto che è citata nel racconto, ma forse non conosciutissima, includo anche la canzone di Sandi Thom


_
[video=youtube_share;tLyw7jytykE]https://youtu.be/tLyw7jytykE[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> C'è un'altra persona che ha avuto un ruolo molto importante nell'arco di tutta la mia vita, ma non è mai stata nominata finora.
> 
> Anche prima di entrare nelle suore mia mamma aveva sempre frequentato la parrocchia e spesso si era unita ai ritiri spaaqirituali (a quei tempi rigorosamente divisi per sesso, quindi a quelli di mia mamma partecipavano sole donne) che la parrocchia organizzava. Da quell'epoca (12-16 anni) delle tante persone con cui aveva fatto amicizia, erano stati strinti legami importanti con altre tre ragazze, due un poco più grandi (che ricoprivano il ruolo di educatrici), abitavano in città, mentre la terza aveva la stessa età di mia madre, ma viveva in un'altra regione.
> 
> ...


Ah che meraviglia ricominci a raccontare !!!! :inlove:


----------



## marietto (9 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah che meraviglia ricominci a raccontare !!!! :inlove:


Stasera o domani metto la parte 2


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Stasera o domani metto la parte 2


Perfetto :up:


----------



## MariLea (10 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Stasera o domani metto la parte 2


Appena hai cominciato a parlare delle amiche della mamma.... ho pensato 'vuoi vedere che il timidino si è fatto un'amica della mamma...?' Che malpensante che sono hi hi hi... sarà l'atmosfera di tradinet  
poi è arrivata la piccola biondina e mi sono tranquillizzata 
Ok andiamo alla 2° :up:


----------



## marietto (10 Dicembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Appena hai cominciato a parlare delle amiche della mamma.... ho pensato 'vuoi vedere che il timidino si è fatto un'amica della mamma...?' Che malpensante che sono hi hi hi... sarà l'atmosfera di tradinet
> poi è arrivata la piccola biondina e mi sono tranquillizzata
> Ok andiamo alla 2° :up:


No, non ricordo amiche di mia mamma che scatenassero turbamenti erotici... 

Un paio di mamme di amici, un po' più giovani e "fighe" della media. Ma erano solo carine e gentili, non credo che sapessero di scatenare fantasie adolescenziali (o magari lo sapeveno e ci si divertivano un po', boh...)


----------



## marietto (10 Dicembre 2016)

*La mia migliore amica 2*

L'intesa, appunto, è immediata... Per tutto il tempo che lei sta da me siamo praticamente inseparabili, e la stessa cosa succede quando, l'estate successiva, io andai a trovarla a casa sua. Naturalmente, vista la tenerissima età, ci siamo già dichiarati morosi.


  Per i soliti motivi di privacy, chiameremo la mia amica Jo.


  Per anni e anni facciamo a turni nel restare un po' di tempo la e qua. Quindi frequento un sacco di spiaggie della Liguria, dando anche una mano nella giostra di famiglia. Abbiamo scatoloni piene di foto estive di noi due... 


  Quando mia mamma viene operata, mentre si riprende in apposita località, passo quasi due mesi con Jo e la sua famiglia, che ormai è la mia seconda famiglia.

  Le nostre mamme, ovviamente, un po' ci fanno la bocca. Il pensiero di arrivare un giorno ad essere co-suocere e nonne degli stessi (eventuali) nipotini le solletica, probabilmente, non poco, e visto che andiamo così d'accordo, perché non pensarci? Quando parliamo, a volte, sembriamo Qui, Quo, Qua, finiamo una la frase dell'altro.
  Il problema è che una volta entrati in età puberale continuiamo a volerci un bene dell'anima, ma la scintilla non scatta...

  O meglio... Scatta anche, ma a fasi alterne. Durante l'adolescenza e la prima giovinezza quando a me vengono fantasie e pensieri su di lei, lei non ne vuole sapere. Quando invece ci sta pensando lei, sono io quello non interessato a sviluppi amorosi.


  Inoltre, siamo entrambi estremamente territoriali, legati alle nostre zone d'origine. Lei è affezionata alle sue colline vicino al mare, io amo le pianure di casa mia...  



  E poi con il tempo, le chiacchierate infinite, diurne e notturne, gli scoppi di ilarità per cose che fanno ridere solo noi... La faccenda del sesso comincia a diventare un po' strana... Non è che non ci piacciamo, anzi, solo che cominciamo a sentirla come una cosa innaturale, che fa parte di un tipo di rapporto diverso.


  Che non abbiamo...
 Forse, per certi versi,  il nostro è addirittura più profondo, ma non comprende quelle cose li...


  Continuiamo a tutt'oggi a capire quello che stiamo pensando solo lanciandoci un'occhiata. Per anni ci scriviamo lettere che sono quaderni di scuola pieni fino all'ultima pagina, poi,col tempo, diventeranno CD con grandi file di Word, ascoltiamo le confidenze più intime l'uno dell'altra, ma non siamo coppia, ne siamo destinati a diventarlo, con grande delusione delle nostre mamme. 


  Quando diventa ormai chiaro che io e Jo non ci sposeremo, mia mamma, con grande sorpresa mia, mi presenta la figlia di un'altra delle sue tre amiche, una di quelle che stanno in città... Evidentemente ci teneva ad imparentarsi con qualcuno di conosciuto più di quanto pensassi.


  Anche qui però, grande amicizia e ottimo feeling, ma Cupido non scocca la freccia...


  Con il tempo, matrimonio e figli non c'è più così tanto tempo di vederci, ma di tanto in tanto succede ancora, con tutta la famiglia, e ci scriviamo con una certa regolarità, ed ovviamente ci sentiamo molto molto spesso.


  Si tratta, in sostanza, di un'amicizia ricevuta in eredità dalle nostre madri; durata, in pratica, tutta la nostra vita (mia e di Jo).

 Tra le nostre madri e noi siamo vicini ai 70 anni di amicizia.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> L'intesa, appunto, è immediata... Per tutto il tempo che lei sta da me siamo praticamente inseparabili, e la stessa cosa succede quando, l'estate successiva, io andai a trovarla a casa sua. Naturalmente, vista la tenerissima età, ci siamo già dichiarati morosi.
> 
> 
> Per i soliti motivi di privacy, chiameremo la mia amica Jo.
> ...


Ma che bello questo legame :inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2016)

Gemelli diversi :carneval:


----------



## MariLea (11 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> ... Non è che non ci piacciamo, anzi, solo che cominciamo a sentirla come una cosa innaturale, che fa parte di un tipo di rapporto diverso...


Proprio così, successo anche a me che, quando c'è una lunga amicizia profonda, si diventa come fratello e sorella... ed un tipo di rapporto diverso sembra, come hai detto tu, innaturale.
Secondo me, i cosiddetti trombamici non sono amici, ma conoscenti che si attraggono senza impegni...


----------



## marietto (11 Dicembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Proprio così, successo anche a me che, quando c'è una lunga amicizia profonda, si diventa come fratello e sorella... ed un tipo di rapporto diverso sembra, come hai detto tu, innaturale.
> Secondo me, i cosiddetti trombamici non sono amici, ma conoscenti che si attraggono senza impegni...


Si, anche fratello e sorella in realtà non definisce... Manca tutta la dimensione competitiva e la tendenza a mantenere una privacy solida anche verso i parenti stretti.

E proprio che ad un certo punto andare più in là sembra in qualche modo sminuire determinati modi di sentire te e l'altro, come dire "beh, tutto sto casino per qualche trombata?".

Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Dicembre 2016)

Ti capisco benissimo. Bello leggere rapporti così in cui anche io credo molto e che credo diano tantissimo.
Per me è iniziato in età adulta ma é una delle poche certezze che ho ultimamente.


----------



## marietto (11 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti capisco benissimo. Bello leggere rapporti così in cui anche io credo molto e che credo diano tantissimo.
> Per me è iniziato in età adulta ma é una delle poche certezze che ho ultimamente.


Anch'io ho alcune amicizie che sono solo amicizie sviluppate in età adulta o comunque da maggiorenni.
Devo dire che però tutte, compresa quella che ho raccontato, sono approdate al platonico attraversando anche una fase di "valutazione sentimental/sessuale" da parte di uno o di entrambi, prima di approdare in acque diciamo non agitate.

Questa nello specifico è stata di facile gestione perchè era in essere da sempre, quindi anche i partners che si mettevano in coppia con noi si trovavano davanti a persone che erano "di famiglia" da tempi immemorabili, quindi non avevano, solitamente, nessun motivo di allarmarsi.
Abbiamo fatto da testimoni a nozze, tenuto a battesimo, etc.


----------



## MariLea (11 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Si, anche fratello e sorella in realtà non definisce... Manca tutta la dimensione competitiva e la tendenza a mantenere una privacy solida anche verso i parenti stretti.
> 
> E proprio che ad un certo punto andare più in là sembra in qualche modo sminuire determinati modi di sentire te e l'altro, come dire "beh, tutto sto casino per qualche trombata?".
> 
> *Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi*...


Esattamente :up:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Anch'io ho alcune amicizie che sono solo amicizie sviluppate in età adulta o comunque da maggiorenni.
> Devo dire che però tutte, compresa quella che ho raccontato, sono approdate al platonico attraversando anche una fase di "valutazione sentimental/sessuale" da parte di uno o di entrambi, prima di approdare in acque diciamo non agitate.
> 
> Questa nello specifico è stata di facile gestione perchè era in essere da sempre, quindi anche i partners che si mettevano in coppia con noi si trovavano davanti a persone che erano "di famiglia" da tempi immemorabili, quindi non avevano, solitamente, nessun motivo di allarmarsi.
> Abbiamo fatto da testimoni a nozze, tenuto a battesimo, etc.


La nostra no
Ha avuto un intoppo qualche settimana fa ma proprio per il rapporto che abbiamo abbiamo sviscerato sensazione r motivazioni e tutto é proseguito per il meglio. Per fortuna


----------



## marietto (19 Febbraio 2017)

*Rosie*

_Da settimane avrei voluto postare questa storia, ma sono stato a lungo  in dubbio se farlo o no.
Si tratta di una vicenda molto triste e un po' "forte", forse un po' pesante anche per uno spazio come questo.
Adesso ho deciso di pubblicarla... Dato che c'eron l'ho unita ad un'altra storia altrettanto triste, così poi non ne parliamo più, e ci togliamo il pensiero...

La storia è accompagnata da una canzone di Tom Waits che io e la persona del racconto  amavamo molto (il pezzo lo avevo proposto io, ma lei lo aveva fatto subito "suo"). Ho pensato di proporre il testo originale e la traduzione, anche se, in definitiva,  il testo non ha una relazione così vitale con la nostra storia. Mi piace comunque molto l'immagine del cantante seduto da solo sul davanzale ,che lascia uscire la storia nel cielo notturno, raccontandola un po' a sé stesso e un po' alla luna piena e al vecchio micio...



_[video=youtube_share;iXy4dDJz-60]https://youtu.be/iXy4dDJz-60[/video]

_





Well, I'm sitting on a windowsill, blowing my horn
Nobody's up except the moon and me
And a lazy old tomcat on a midnight spree
And all that you left me was a melody

Rosie, why do you evade me?
Rosie, how can I persuade thee?
Rosie
__Beh sono seduto sul davanzale, soffiando nel mio corno
Non c'è nessuno in  piedi  eccetto la luna e me
E un pigro vecchio micio in una bisboccia notturna
Tutto ciò che mi hai lasciato è una melodia

Rosie, perchè mi eviti?
Rosie, come posso persuaderti?
Rosie_​


"Rosie" appare a pagina 5 - dodicesima parte - del 3D Reminiscenze e nuvole parlanti
 ( http://www.tradimento.net/62-giochi-e-bellezza/23015-reminiscenze-e-nuvole-parlanti ).



Iniziata come semplice frequentazione e amicizia, e come "cotta" della bambina, tra infanzia e inizio della pubertà, per il ragazzino di poco più vecchio, la vicenda tra me e Rosie si fece "calda" poco dopo la fine della mia prima storia importante,  con Gwen.

Ci furono baci (con lingua) e abbracci piuttosto "stretti" e qualche "ti amo" era volato da entrambe le parti...
Il problema erano 6 anni di differenza di età. Ora... 6 anni non sono un grande problema... conosco coppie con differenze ben più marcate. Però, all'epoca io ero da poco ventenne e lei aveva compiuto, sempre da qualche settimana, 14 anni. Quindi, ci trovavamo in uno dei pochi periodi della vita in cui quei 6 anni un peso lo avevano...

 Attualmente, credo che 6 anni di differenza rendano legale anche una relazione in cui uno dei due sia minorenne, se non inferiore ai 13 anni, allora non era così, maggiorenne con minorenne erano comunque guai, se la differenza di età superava i 3 anni.  Ma al di là dell'aspetto legale, questo tipo di relazione lasciava molto a desiderare da un punto di vista etico, per quello che mi riguardava (lo so, sono un po' noioso su quest'aspetto, ma per me l'etica è sempre stata molto importante e quasi per niente flessibile, anche da ragazzino). Già mi sentivo in colpa, e non poco, per quei baci e quegli abbracci.

Era una sensazione strana: da una parte, come tutti gli innamorati (o gli infatuati, presumo che non lo sapremo mai) era un colpo al cuore e una grande gioia ogni volta che la vedevo e che potevo rimanere solo con lei; dall'altra un tormento e una continua lotta con me stesso, e i miei sensi di colpa.
Difficile da spiegare,  contemporaneamente desiderare di "andare oltre" e temere di farlo...

La questione si risolse con il trasferimento in altra parte d'Italia, della sua famiglia.
"Rosie" comunque lasciò il segno come una "morosa" vera e propria e più di alcune fidanzate con le quali ebbi rapporti completi.

E  fin qui abbiamo più o meno raccontato la storia inserita nel 3D originale...

Qualche anno dopo, però"Rosie" e la sua famiglia ritornarono in città... Ci incontrammo di nuovo, ovviamente e avemmo occasione di parlarci. Ci volevamo ancora bene, ma adesso eravamo solo amici, la "scintilla" non era tornata a scoccare e non lo avrebbe più fatto.

Io ero già fidanzato con Lettie, e stavamo per sposarci... Rosie, qualche mese dopo, si mise con un ragazzo della sua età, con il quale avevamo amicizie in comune, quindi restammo informati sulle nostre vicende e di tanto in tanto ci si vedeva in giro per la città e se ne approfittava per qualche chiacchiera...



_And the moon's all up, full and big
Apricot tips in an indigo sky
And I've been loving you, Rosa, since the day I was born
And I'll love you, Rosie, 'til the day I die
Rosie, why do you evade me?
Rosie, how can I persuade thee?
Rosie_

_E la luna è là in alto, piena e grande,
Suggestioni di albicocca in un cielo indaco
Ti ho amata, Rosa, dal giorno in cui sono nato
E ti amerò, Rosie fino al giorno in cui morirò 
Rosie, perchè mi eviti?
Rosie, come posso persuaderti?
__Rosie




_​Queste cose da "What If" (o da "Sliding Doors", se avete visto il film, e preferite questo riferimento) mi hanno sempre affascinato molto. C'è una teoria in base alla quale ogni bivio che ci si presenta e ci costringe a scegliere una direzione (o un evento ci porta in una direzione piuttosto che in un'altra), crea un universo parallelo in cui l'ipotesi non scelta si è, in effetti, verificata. Moltiplicando la questione per il numero di scelte che ognuno di noi fa e per il numero di persone che ci sono al mondo, sarebbero miliardi su miliardi di mondi paralleli che differiscono dal nostro per cose sostanziali (ognuno di noi potrebbe non esistere, ad esempio) o per piccoli particolari.

Ho sempre pensato che sarebbe interessante visitarne qualcuno, ma sto divagando...

Restando in tema di ciò che avrebbe potuto essere e non è stato, qui accenniamo all'altra storia.

Quando fui  trasferito in quel famoso paese della provincia all'epoca noto in quanto patria di una celebre serial killer e attualmente presente nelle cronache come luogo d'origine di un importante cantautore italiano, ero libero da impegni sentimentali... senza morosa, insomma.

Nell'unità operativa lavorava una ragazza, assunta dopo di me, ma direttamente in quell'unità.
La biondina mi piaceva molto e credo che nemmeno io le fossi indifferente (allora avrei negato decisamente, ma qualche anno di esperienza in più mi fanno ritenere che avrebbe potuto tranquillamente accadere qualcosa). La "scintilla" si era accesa per entrambi ma eravamo tutti e due timidissimi e nessuno di noi trovò mai il coraggio di fare un passo avanti (l'aggravante del posto di lavoro...). Però pranzi e chiacchierate in libertà, sguardi e sorrisi, mi fanno pensare che anche questo fu un "What If", una di quelle situazioni  che avrebbe potuto tranquillamente svilupparsi diversamente...

Ovviamente questa storia non è nemmeno lontanamente paragonabile al legame che si era creato con Rosie, ma, sorprendentemente, e purtroppo, le due ragazze avrebbero avuto molto in comune...

Qualche anno dopo, già in città da qualche tempo (e con il tradimento già vissuto e finito), mi arriva una telefonata dalla mia vecchia Unità operativa: mi informavano che la collega biondina, ora sposata  e con due bei bimbi, aveva contratto un "brutto male".
Era la prima volta che qualcuno della mia cerchia e nella mia fascia d'età si trovava ad avere a che fare con questo tipo di "bestia". La andai a trovare in Ospedale, sembrava una cosa risolvibile, e dopo qualche tempo, le cose migliorarono.

Fu una questione di pochi anni. Un giorno, io e un'altra collega che lavorava con me e che aveva lavorato con entrambi ai tempi belli, ricevemmo la notizia che la "nostra" biondina se ne era andata, lasciando due bimbi ancora piccoli.

Attualmente, le aziende come la mia sono imbottite di cinquantenni, ma anni fa una buona metà del personale nelle varie Unità Operative era costituito da ragazzotti intorno ai 20, e quella dove ci eravamo conosciuti non faceva eccezione.
Io e l'altra collega prendemmo il pomeriggio per partecipare al funerale: un bel po' dei colleghi di allora, gente che non vedevo da anni, in alcuni casi, tutti alle soglie dei quaranta o quasi, a guardarci in faccia con lo sguardo attonito, come se davvero ci trovassimo in visita in uno di quegli universi paralleli di cui si parlava poc'anzi... Quello fu il mio primo incontro con "la grande C".

Qualche anno fa qualcuno mi disse che "Rosie" era ammalata; le avevano diagnosticato una cosa dello stesso tipo di quello che alcuni anni prima aveva colpito la collega biondina.
Anche li andai a vederla in Ospedale, ma la situazione sembrava ben diversa dalla precedente. Le cose non andavano bene e lo sguardo di lei rivelava tutte le paure, soprattutto per i suoi bambini...
Pochi mesi dopo essermi iscritto qui, anche Rosie  dovette arrendersi...

So che sia i ragazzi di Rosie che quelli, ormai un po' più grandi, della collega stanno crescendo bene, e so per certo che sia Rosie che la collega biondina ne sarebbero molto orgogliose...


La terribile sera in cui seppi di Rosie, postai la canzone di questo racconto da qualche parte nel forum. Ancora non avevo idea che mancassero solo poche settimane al giorno in cui un dottore sarebbe entrato nella mia camera per comunicarmi che la TAC aveva rivelato...
Che era arrivato il mio turno di affrontare la "bestia"...



_Well, I'm sitting on a windowsill, blowing my horn
Nobody's up except the moon and me
And a lazy old tomcat on a midnight spree
And all that you left me was a melody

Rosie, why do you evade me?
Rosie, how can I persuade thee?
Rosie
__Beh sono seduto sul davanzale, soffiando nel mio corno
Non c'è nessuno in piedi eccetto la luna e me
E un pigro vecchio micio in una bisboccia notturna
Tutto ciò che mi hai lasciato è una melodia
Rosie, perchè mi eviti?
Rosie, come posso persuaderti?
Rosie_​


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> _Da settimane avrei voluto postare questa storia, ma sono stato a lungo  in dubbio se farlo o no.
> Si tratta di una vicenda molto triste e un po' "forte", forse un po' pesante anche per uno spazio come questo.
> Adesso ho deciso di pubblicarla... Dato che c'eron l'ho unita ad un'altra storia altrettanto triste, così poi non ne parliamo più, e ci togliamo il pensiero...
> 
> ...


Mi incanto sempre a leggerti anche quando parli di "mister C" 
E mi commuovo per Rosie e la biondina 
Mi hai fatto ripensare ad un post di wide


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

Stupendo. Come sempre.
Tutti c'è ne andremo per una C o cancro o cardiocircolatorio. Speriamo tardi.


----------



## Andrea Lila (19 Febbraio 2017)

Ciao marietto, 
leggerti è sempre uno strato in più sul cuore. Grazie. E non smettere di concederci l'onore di farlo


----------



## marietto (28 Febbraio 2017)

*Educazione sentimental-sessuale di 1 ragazzo di periferia negli anni settanta-ottanta*

_OK, dopo qualche post un po' "tosto", specialmente l'ultimo, volevo pubblicare qualcosa di più leggero e magari anche un poco divertente.
_


Quando sono piccoli, i bambini attraversano, spesso, una fase di profonda avversione verso i pari età del sesso opposto. Per le mie osservazioni, certamente empiriche e di nessun rilevo scientifico, sono prevalentemente i maschietti a trovarsi in questa situazione, che spesso arriva fino alle soglie dell'età puberale.

Ecco, nel mio caso, io, questa fase qui, non l'ho mai avuta. A me le donne (o le bambine, quando ero piccolo...) sono sempre piaciute. Chiaro, sessualmente parlando non mi sarebbero interessate fino a quando non arrivò la scoperta che quella roba lì in basso serviva anche a cose diverse da quelle standard per cui era stata usata fino a quel momento.

Ho sempre parlato con piacere alle bambine, per me esercitavano un certo fascino e nel microcosmo del cortile erano compagni di giochi "utili" come i maschi. A meno che non si giocasse a pallone, la maggior parte delle donne calciava davvero "come una ragazza" (la prima che ho conosciuto che giocava per davvero, in un torneo femminile amatoriale, sarebbe diventata mia moglie; ricordo che la vidi segnare direttamente da calcio d'angolo: uscivamo insieme da pochissimo e credo che fu lì che cominciò ad essere amore ).

Comunque me ne invaghivo fin da piccolo, anche se non avrei saputo bene cosa farci, e credo sia per quello che, ancora oggi, noto molto prima il volto ed il sorriso che non altre caratteristiche fisiche più marcatamente sessuali come le tette o il sedere ( anche se, beninteso, sono comunque caratteristiche che catturano il mio interesse...)
Il mio rapporto con le bambine era comunque buono, loro piacevano a me e spesso io piacevo a loro. Ricordo che a 5 anni "dichiarai" mia morosa la cuginetta di 4, e, pochi anni dopo, la mia "migliore amica" che ho descritto qualche capitolo fa. Insomma c'era sempre qualche interesse amoroso, anche se all'epoca non avevo ancora la differenza tra platonico e non.

Erano mie amiche le mie compagne di scuola, parecchie compagne di viaggio, sull'autobus e ricordo che la vicina di casa, che avrà avuto 5 anni quando io ne avevo 7/8, mi fece un "gancio" clamoroso, chiamandomi dal suo cortile e parlandomi attraverso la rete metallica che divideva le due proprietà... Facemmo amicizia e ci concedevamo lunghe chiacchierate, restando ognuno del suo cortile, con la rete metallica tra di noi, come se fossimo carcerati... Dopo qualche mese fui invitato a casa sua dalla sua mamma (della quale parleremo più avanti).

C'erano spesso bimbe anche nell'ambito del mio cortile. All'epoca abitavamo in un " tugurio", un piccolissimo appartamento in una casa vecchissima e ancora non ristrutturata. Gli altri inquilini erano i vecchi (ormai ex) proprietari, una vecchia coppia, e due famiglie di muratori calabresi da  poco immigrati al nord (uno giovanissimo, con la figlia appena nata e la moglie quattordicenne).
Gli attuali proprietari erano due fratelli, figli degli ex proprietari di cui sopra, che avevano figli più o meno della mia età e passavano spesso la giornata a giocare a casa dei nonni. Il figlio maschio divenne in breve tempo il mio migliore amico, mentre le due cuginette (la sorella del migliore amico e la figlia dell'altro fratello) giocavano spesso con noi. Una delle cugine sarebbe diventata mia collega una quindicina di anni dopo... (vedi la vita).

Poco dopo essere passato in doppia cifra con l'età, e l'episodio di possibile (?) violenza sessuale potenziale evitato (magari no, ma meglio non averlo scoperto... vedasi parte sei di "Reminiscenze e nuvole parlanti") i miei ormoni si svegliarono pian piano e l'interesse per le bambine, ormai diventate, o in procinto di diventare, ragazzine, prese un significato diverso.

Non ero completamente estraneo alla vista della nudità femminile; mia mamma ci metteva tutta la buona volontà possibile, ma quando si vive in una casa di due stanze + cucinotto e bagni in tinozza riempita di acqua scaldata sul fornello, imbattersi involontariamente nella nudità dell'altra persona che vive con te, é cosa che capita, di tanto in tanto: ora però la cosa era diventata per me molto imbarazzante e le porte venivano chiuse con sollecitudine.

I rapporti con le ragazze erano diventati più complessi. Ero sempre stato timido, ma non avevo mai avuto problemi a fare amicizia o attaccare discorso. Adesso, anche se non era ben chiaro ancora di cosa si trattava, le ragazze avevano qualcosa di diverso dagli altri amici, che rendeva più difficile l'approccio...

Tra gli amici cominciavano a girare giornaletti un po' diversi... inizialmente fumetti un po' "scollacciati" tipo Isabella, Zora o Jacula (e poi Lando e Il montatore)... Oddio, scollacciati per l'epoca, al giorno d'oggi sarebbero un filo oltre le illustrazioni di un Sussidiario delle elementari.   Poi cominciarono a girare riviste nelle quali si vedeva un seno o un mezzo sedere nudo, in qualche caso anche un'ombra di pelo...

Ricordo che si formavano veri e propri capannelli per guardare queste cose, mentre giravano voci incontrollate su come funzionasse in effetti la faccenda, con relative leggende urbane e storie incredibili.

In edicola si facevano collette per acquistare Duepiù (rivista seria, in teoria, che però pubblicava immagini osée e parlava di argomenti piccanti), il massimo che l'edicolante vendesse al più grande di noi (qualche anno dopo, Gwen si portò una pagina staccata da tale rivista, con le varie posizioni sessuali, in occasione di una tre giorni con casa libera e senza genitori e ricordo che spuntava ogni posizione una volta eseguita...)

Usciva anche una rivista assurda, della quale ci limitavamo a guardare la locandina, intitolata "Cronaca Vera",  che aveva sempre in copertina una foto in bianco e nero di una donna in abiti succinti e posizioni sexy, con titoli improbabili come "Si spoglia in strada per pagare pegno in un vergognoso gioco tra viziosi" oppure "venduta dal marito allo sceicco per una notte di sesso bollente"; i titoli erano sempre scritti con uno stile grafico che ricordava le richieste di riscatto e avviandosi verso gli anni 80 cominciavano ad includere alieni e donne impregnate dagli stessi...

A scuola, anche se dalle suore, sul finire delle medie gli ormoni cominciavano a farsi sentire. Il problema era che l'altezza, per me, era rimasta quella di prima, quindi arrivavo a malapena al seno della maggior parte delle mie compagne, che, pertanto, non mi avevano minimamente in nota. Solo la mia compagna di banco era più bassa di me, una bionda molto carina e anche piuttosto birichina, che spesso si dava piacere di nascosto, in classe. Passavamo ore a scambiarci battute con le porcate più immonde che riuscivamo ad immaginare, ma al dunque eravamo troppo timidi per avanzare a livello personale.

Nel frattempo i più grandi avevano cominciato a far girare riviste spinte, roba seria stavolta, proprio porno-porno, mica pizza e fichi, riviste come "Le Ore", "Caballero" o "Supersex"; sapevi da quanto erano in giro dal numero di pagine che avevano, visto che la maggior parte erano incollate tra di loro, ed è meglio che non stia a spiegarvi perché erano incollate...

E, ovviamente, c'erano le mamme degli amici... A dire il vero solo alcune mamme, visto che la maggior parte erano casalinghe vecchio stampo e ne avevano tutto l'aspetto, risultando poco attraenti alla versione adolescente di me stesso.

Ce n'erano due, che io ricordi, una era la mamma di quella bambina che qualche anno prima aveva attaccato bottone dalla casa accanto; una brunetta con gran fisico ed uno sguardo ed un sorriso che ti facevano immediatamente pensare a cose sconce, anche se probabilmente voleva solo essere simpatica, o magari si era accorta dell'effetto che faceva e trovava la cosa divertente...
E poi c'era la mamma di un mio amico (ero a casa sua spessissimo)... Alta come una dea, con un fisico tipo Barbie e uno stacco di coscia da far venire le vertigini all'Uomo Ragno, bionda platino con due enormi occhi azzurri. Se pensavi a lei alla sera poi non riuscivi più ad addormentarti...

MILFs ante-litteram, quando il termine ancora non era stato inventato. A loro due furono dedicate parecchie... Ahem... Sessioni.

Avevo una nuova compagna di giochi con la quale si giocava alla "caccia al tesoro" nascondendosi addosso un oggetto che l'altr* doveva trovare, in realtà una scusa per mettere le mani un po' dovunque e dedicarsi ad una sana masturbazione reciproca, finendo poi con i primi baci con lingua.

Oltre quello però non si era andati, nonostante mia mamma ogni tanto mi chiedesse di ragazze che io non conoscevo, figlie di qualche sua conoscenza e che frequentavano la mia scuola, che asserivano di conoscermi, ma io non avevo mai sentito nominare.

L'arrivo di Gwen e della perdita della verginità, con il conseguente inizio di una nuova fase, erano dietro l'angolo...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> _OK, dopo qualche post un po' "tosto", specialmente l'ultimo, volevo pubblicare qualcosa di più leggero e magari anche un poco divertente.
> _
> 
> 
> ...


La milf doveva avere trent'anni, no?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> _OK, dopo qualche post un po' "tosto", specialmente l'ultimo, volevo pubblicare qualcosa di più leggero e magari anche un poco divertente.
> _
> 
> 
> ...


mi ero persa questo !!! Figata la caccia al tesoro tipo perquisizione !!! bel racconto


----------



## marietto (3 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La milf doveva avere trent'anni, no?


Parlo bel periodo dei miei 11-16 anni, la mia amica avrà avuto tra gli 8 e i 14. Il mio amico aveva la mia età, più o meno. Direi che la moretta era più giovane, ma stimerei entrambe tra i 35 e i 40... Occhio e croce...

Sto parlando dell'età in cui entrarono nell'immaginario erotico del sottoscritto... La mamma della vicina di casa era sicuramente più giovane di quanto indicato quando la conobbi.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Parlo bel periodo dei miei 11-16 anni, la mia amica avrà avuto tra gli 8 e i 14. Il mio amico aveva la mia età, più o meno. Direi che la moretta era più giovane, ma stimerei entrambe tra i 35 e i 40... Occhio e croce...


Ma non era quella arrivata quattordicenne?
Io ho avuto una vicina sedicenne con una figlia.


----------



## marietto (3 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non era quella arrivata quattordicenne?
> Io ho avuto una vicina sedicenne con una figlia.


No no quella era la moglie del muratore calabrese. Quella se avesse osato sorridere a uno di sesso maschile, anche piccolo, sarebbero stati cazzi amari sia per lei che per il destinatario dei sorrisi...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> No no quella era la moglie del muratore calabrese. Quella se avesse osato sorridere a uno di sesso maschile, anche piccolo, sarebbero stati cazzi amari sia per lei che per il destinatario dei sorrisi...


Ho fatto confusione.


----------



## marietto (3 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho fatto confusione.


O forse non mi sono spiegato bene io. 
Vedrò di postare un appendice che chiarisca bene e approfondisca l'argomento specifico...


----------



## Brunetta (3 Marzo 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> O forse non mi sono spiegato bene io.
> Vedrò di postare un appendice che chiarisca bene e approfondisca l'argomento specifico...


Tutti i personaggi come nei gialli :carneval:


----------



## marietto (3 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutti i personaggi come nei gialli :carneval:


Quelli di Agatha Christie con Poirot e Miss Marple! In effetti ne lessi a carrettate nel periodo descritto. Molti avevano ancora la traduzioni del periodo fascista, con i nomi tradotti in italiano e i cognomi in originale...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Quelli di Agatha Christie con Poirot e Miss Marple! In effetti ne lessi a carrettate nel periodo descritto. Molti avevano ancora la traduzioni del periodo fascista, con i nomi tradotti in italiano e i cognomi in originale...


Io ho praticamente la collezione dei libri della Christie


----------



## marietto (3 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io ho praticamente la collezione dei libri della Christie


Io all'epoca dovevo affidarmi alle biblioteche. Ero iscritto a tutte in città...E, adesso che ci penso, una delle MILF condivideva questa passione...Si,dai,adesso scrivo un'estensione e la pubblico  domani o dopodomani...

Comunque ne ho ancora tanti anch'io, di libri della Christie (anzi, non ho resistito e ho comprato anche i due "apocrifi" di Sophie Hannah con Poirot... )


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Marzo 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Io all'epoca dovevo affidarmi alle biblioteche. Ero iscritto a tutte in città...E, adesso che ci penso, una delle MILF condivideva questa passione...Si,dai,adesso scrivo un'estensione e la pubblico  domani o dopodomani...
> 
> Comunque ne ho ancora tanti anch'io, di libri della Christie (anzi, non ho resistito e ho comprato anche i due "apocrifi" di Sophie Hannah con Poirot... )


Non li ho !!!!! Li devo avere


----------



## marietto (4 Marzo 2017)

*La città, il quartiere, le milfs*

...

*La città e il quartiere*. 

Fino agli anni 50 la città comprendeva il centro storico e poche altre cose che stavano al di là delle vecchie mura, appena oltre la circonvallazione che ne seguiva l'antico perimetro, dove in passato erano le (suddette) mura di fortificazione, in alcuni punti esistenti ancora oggi. Vi erano altre zone e quartieri oltre le mura, ma stavano ad una certa distanza dal centro storico (adesso viene vista come una passeggiata,  ma allora le distanze sembravano più lunghe) ed avevano spesso nomi pittoreschi o tratti dalla presenza di qualche particolarità.

Gran parte delle distanze dal centro storico comprendevano prati, campi e case da contadini.

Negli anni 60 la città iniziò seriamente a svilupparsi oltre le antiche mura, in modo un po' disordinato. Il fatto che la popolazione fosse esclusivamente, o quasi, nata e cresciuta nella zona, fece si che non si creassero, in questa fase, quartieri popolati esclusivamente da questo o quel gruppo, ma che le abitazioni sorgessero una a fianco dell'altra comprendendo famiglie molto ricche, arricchite o anche semplici contadini che avevano messo insieme i soldi per acquistare un piccolo lotto e costruirci una casetta.

Negli anni 70 il quartiere, e la via, dove abitavo io, era composto di vie lunghissime e rettilinee con proprietà, ognuna con il proprio cortile, separate da reti metalliche. Vi erano case singole, abbinate, piccole palazzine, vecchie abitazioni da contadini riadattate da poco o da molto tempo. Quindi l'umanità che popolava il quartiere andava dai titolari di aziende in business remunerativi a operai e pensionati tendenti al "morto di fame". 

Noi eravamo tra questi. La casa dove vivevamo comprendeva 5 piccoli appartamenti suddivisi su due scale, ognuna delle quali aveva per bagno una turca in comune con gli altri che stavano su quella scala. Il posto era una vecchia casa da contadini riadattata per quell'uso ed aveva un affitto abbastanza basso da essere abbordabile per una vedova operaia con figlio a carico (e anche per i muratori calabresi, ovviamente).

 La sposa bambina abitava nella stessa casa dove stavamo noi, con la neonata e il marito, anche lui giovanissimo, e non c'entrava nulla con la bimbetta che attaccò discorso da oltre la rete, quindi dal proprio cortile e che era la figlia della

*Milf n.1*

La vidi per qualche tempo fino all'adolescenza della figlia: era una bella donna intorno ai 35 forse 2-3 di meno, forse un paio in più. Corporatura "petite" si direbbe adesso, una moretta molto carina con un sorrisetto e uno sguardo un po' da "monella". Forse era il suo sguardo naturale, o magari era divertita dall'espressione "cerbiatto impietrito davanti ai fari  dell'auto in arrivo" che certamente dovevo avere quando le parlavo (una volta raggiunta l'età dell'ormone, ovvio).

La casa dove stavano loro era un villetta bifamiliare di recente costruzione dove stavano loro (suo marito era uno con buon reddito ed attività propria) e i genitori di lui. Quindi tutt'altra classe sociale...
Smisi di vederla dopo che io e la figlia iniziammo a non frequentarci più: io avevo altre compagnie, lei aveva sviluppato una passione per i bad boys.

Particolare che avrebbe dovuto stare nel racconto precedente, ma avevo scordato:
Nella casa confinante dalla parte opposta, stavano un paio di famiglie che non si vedevano mai: la casa era più piccola delle altre e posta quasi davanti al cancello, con il grosso del cortile sul retro. Ciò permetteva di vedere la casa successiva. Qui, la padrona di casa, non avvenente come le altre due di cui ho parlato, ma comunque neanche male, si spogliava completamente ogni sera, prima di infilare la camicia da notte e andare a letto. D'estate. però, l'operazione avveniva a finestre spalancate e luce accesa. Ovviamente cercavo di assistere allo spettacolo tutte le volte che mi era possibile, senza essere individuato...


A scuola dalle suore, ancora ai tempi delle elementari, un mio amico di una classe inferiore (nel senso di più giovane, niente a che vedere con il sociale) mi presentò un suo compagno, appena rientrato dopo lunga assenza, si trattava di un ragazzino con un grave problema di handicap (principalmente influiva sulla deambulazione, a livello di comprensione non aveva problematiche particolari). Sostanzialmente non era in grado di uscire di casa da solo e quindi aveva pochi amici. Visto che abitava nella via perpendicolare alla mia, praticamente a un tiro di schioppo, iniziai a frequentarlo abbastanza regolarmente. Fu così che conobbi la

*Milf n. 2*

Era la mamma di questo ragazzino. Loro due e il marito/padre abitavano in un vero e proprio villone (più che un cortile avevano un bosco vicino a casa). La signora aveva praticamente dedicato la propria vita al figlio, occupandosi di ogni sua esigenza full time (la famiglia del marito era molto benestante). D'altra parte, a quei tempi le persone con certe esigenze non avevano certo a disposizione i servizi di adesso, o l'assistenza sociale, quindi in un certo senso il mio amico fu fortunato ad avere a disposizione fondi per farsi seguire da medici molto qualificati e persone (la mamma in particolare) che lo accudivano al 100% (ovviamente a fronte della sfortuna indicibile della sua condizione).

 Lui mi si affezionò molto, forse perché ero l'unico pari età che si rivolgeva a lui come se fosse un compagno di giochi come tutti gli altri, ma mi veniva naturale comportarmi così. Allo stesso modo si affezionò molto sua mamma (che sarebbe diventata presto amica della mia) una persona splendida con cui rimasi in contatto per anni. Talmente splendida da farmi vergognare un po' di avere pensato a lei in "quel senso" , ma non avrei potuto fare diversamente.

Ho conosciuto molte ragazze e donne carine, belle o anche strafiche, ma lei sembrava uscita da qualche rivista patinata: alta 20/25 cm buoni di più delle altre donne della sua età a quei tempi, fisico mozzafiato, lineamenti perfetti, bionda, occhi azzurri, direi che di quel livello ho conosciuto di persona non più di tre donne in tutta la mia vita, lei compresa.

     Più o meno all'età in cui l'occhio (il mio s'intende) iniziò a "vagare", cominciammo a condividere la passione per i gialli di Agatha Christie: oltre a quelli presi in biblioteca, lei me ne passò un buon numero.
A quei tempi passavo spesso qualche giorno nella loro casa estiva, nelle colline della zona: ricordo pomeriggi a prendere il sole in costume e molti di questi passati a prendere il sole nella schiena perchè avevo necessità di"coprire" la parte davanti.

Spero di aver chiarito i punti oscuri della storia precedente...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Marzo 2017)

:up: Chiaro


----------



## marietto (5 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :up: Chiaro


Ottimo!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> ...
> 
> *La città e il quartiere*.
> 
> ...


molto chiaro..soprattutto che a fine estate avevi una schiena abbronzatissima rispetto al resto 

Belli questi  scorci di città :inlove:


----------



## marietto (5 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> molto chiaro..soprattutto che a fine estate avevi una schiena abbronzatissima rispetto al resto
> 
> Belli questi  scorci di città :inlove:


...
La mia città non è nulla di che. Niente a che vedere, per dire, con quella dove vivi tu...

E' una ragazza ordinaria invitata ad un ballo di Regine e Principesse, incastonata tra alcuni gioielli che ci sono in Regione, fa un po' la figura del sassolino...

Già a quei tempi sembrava un paese molto grande più che una città, e ancora da un po' quell'impressione...

Io, però, l'ho sempre amata molto e l'ho sempre sentita molto mia. Da anni conservo foto e cartoline che illustrano com'era nelle scorse decadi ("grazie" alla differenza di età e ceto tra mia madre e mio padre, già le mie foto di famiglia mostrano scorci molto diversi in un arco di tempo molto ampio)


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Marzo 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> ...
> La mia città non è nulla di che. Niente a che vedere, per dire, con quella dove vivi tu...
> 
> E' una ragazza ordinaria invitata ad un ballo di Regine e Principesse, incastonata tra alcuni gioielli che ci sono in Regione, fa un po' la figura del sassolino...
> ...


Anche da noi anni fa fecero una mostra poi diventata un libro di fotografie che raccontavano la città dai primi del 900 ai giorni nostri

Molto bello ... la maggior parte delle foto erano come ovvio  in bianco e nero.ed era un dipanarsi di foto che raccontavano la loro storia e il cambiamento radicale della città  ( esclusa l'acropoli che per ovvi motivi è  rimasta in gran parte quella dell'inizio secolo passato)


----------



## spleen (5 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche da noi anni fa fecero una mostra poi diventata un libro di fotografie che raccontavano la città dai primi del 900 ai giorni nostri
> 
> Molto bello ... la maggior parte delle foto erano come ovvio  in bianco e nero.ed era un dipanarsi di foto che raccontavano la loro storia e il cambiamento radicale della città  ( esclusa l'acropoli che per ovvi motivi è  rimasta in gran parte quella dell'inizio secolo passato)


Anch' io raccolgo vecchie foto e cartoline del mio piccolo paese. E 'un modo per dare immagine ai racconti dei miei genitori e nonni.


----------



## MariLea (9 Marzo 2017)

E bravo [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] quatto quatto in quest'angoletto...
mi piace davvero tanto leggerti,
 stasera son rimasta delusa per la fine prematura della piccola Rosie,
ma si tratta della tua vita e non di fantasia 
In quanto alle belle signore, non credo ci abbiano mai pensato al fatto che ti potessero piacere in quel senso  si è sempre gentili con chi si ha piacere che frequenti i figli...
Aspetto il prossimo!


----------



## marietto (10 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> E bravo @_marietto_ quatto quatto in quest'angoletto...
> mi piace davvero tanto leggerti,
> stasera son rimasta delusa per la fine prematura della piccola Rosie,
> ma si tratta della tua vita e non di fantasia
> ...


Sicuramente non ci hanno mai pensato in quel senso...

Diciamo che hanno fatto parte del mio immaginario di un certo tipo in quella particolare età.

L'unica differenza tra le due è che la bionda probabilmente non considerava nemmeno l'effetto che faceva, l'altra credo che vedesse che faceva effetto e trovasse la cosa divertente, ma non ci ha pensato nemmeno per un istante...


----------



## MariLea (16 Ottobre 2017)

[MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION], non ti leggo da un bel po'
come va?


----------



## marietto (23 Dicembre 2017)

MariLea ha detto:


> @_marietto_, non ti leggo da un bel po'
> come va?


Ciao, [MENTION=6621]MariLea[/MENTION], ho passato un perido, anzi lo sto ancora passando, un po' così... 

Ne approfitto per ringraziare e abbracciare te, e chi mi ha cercato con altri mezzi negli scorsi mesi (in particolare @Farfalla e [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] .

Le recenti vicissitudini, le spiego in questo breve scritto, che, parafrasando una serie di libri per ragazzi, nonchè film, nonchè serie televisiva, potremmo intitolare:
*
Una serie di sfortunati eventi.

*
1.Da pochi mesi sono tornato al lavoro, dopo la convalescenza dall’operazione al cervello. In effetti c’è qualcosa che non quadra proprio del tutto, non riesco a distinguere bene se due dati si trovano sulla stessa riga, serve un righello, e poi,,, Non sempre aiuta; faccio anche fatica a distinguere i numeri e a volte li inverto. Mi farò rivedere la vista. Dopo l’intervento ho perso completamente la visuale su un lato, e devo stare attento a non urtare chi incontro o gli oggetti appoggiati al muro sul mio lato “cieco” (biciclette etc.).

  Muoversi in diagonale è un disastro, spesso non vedo se c’è qualcuno e arrivo a ridosso o quasi. Se si tratta di donne si voltano spaventate perché, suppongo, credono che intenda aggredirle…


  2.Un nuovo esame rileva una nuova lesione, molto più piccola delle precedenti ma c’è. Devo fermarmi di nuovo…


  Pare che si tratti di poche sedute di radioterapia, poca roba rispetto a quanto affrontato finora, nel giro di venti giorni/ un mese dovrei aver fatto tutto… Vabbè.


  3.Invece i medici decidono di seguire la radio con qualche ciclo di chemio prudenziale, dopotutto al primo round, qualche anno fa, ho risposto bene. Però ero appena tornato e dovrò fermarmi molto più del previsto…


  4.Agli esami preliminari, risulta una positività, debole, all’epatite C (con le cure di questo tipo che ho già fatto è più che possibile), fortunatamente risulta essere un falso positivo…


  5.Faccio il primo ciclo di chemio. Stavolta non la sopporto benissimo… Effetti collaterali, stanchezza terrificante (più che sedermi in poltrona, ci cado sopra) e poi una grave infezione al cavo orale; per qualche giorno sono costretto a nutrirmi a omogeneizzati. Poi mi prescrivono una ulteriore quantità di medicine che si aggiungono alla carrettata che già prendo. Praticamente ho un foglio scritto fitto fitto, per non dimenticarmi niente, ma sto continuamente prendendo qualcosa…


  6.Al controllo risultano piastrine bassissime, e via con flebo per idratazione per diversi giorni.

  Si dovrebbe iniziare il secondo ciclo ma al controllo risulta un picco glicemico di oltre 500 (una cosa da rimanerci anche secco) e vengo ricoverato una decina di giorni, durante i quali mi trovano un focolaio di polmonite…

  7.Uscito dall’ospedale la chemio viene momentaneamente sospesa ma inizia una serie di esami e controesami.


  Tutto questo mi ha tenuto lontano per questi mesi, e gli accertamenti continuano ancora… Risonanze, TAC PET, anche una nuova broncoscopia, qualche giorno fa. Vedremo come andrà a finire…

  Nel frattempo ho cambiato la suoneria del telefonino.
  Ho messo la sigla di una serie Netflix scritta da Tina Fey

[video=youtube_share;LIdFa1qLgNQ]https://youtu.be/LIdFa1qLgNQ[/video]



  So che parla di donne tenute prigioniere (una vicenda che a me ricorda il mostro di Cleveland;la Fey è molto divertente, per me, ma il buon gusto non è proprio il suo forte) ma l’uso della parola UNBREAKABLE (indistruttibile, infrangibile) mi piaceva molto, sperando di continuare ad esserlo… ancora per un po’ , almeno…

  Ne approfitto per augurare Buone Feste a tutti gli utenti ( ma le utentesse di più  )


----------



## Nocciola (23 Dicembre 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Ciao, [MENTION=6621]MariLea[/MENTION], ho passato un perido, anzi lo sto ancora passando, un po' così...
> 
> Ne approfitto per ringraziare e abbracciare te, e chi mi ha cercato con altri mezzi negli scorsi mesi (in particolare @Farfalla e [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] .
> 
> ...


Bello rileggerti!
Sono certa che sei indistruttibile, quindi passa al meglio queste feste con chi ti vuole bene e torna presto in piena forma da noi 
Io continuerò ogni tanto a romperti le scatole
Un abbraccio


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2017)

Non è al tuo livello, ma a me piace. 
Prendila come un regalo non ben centrato ma sempre un regalo  
[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hBoO0y8oPJo[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2017)

È tuo figlio? Come va il lavoro?


----------



## marietto (23 Dicembre 2017)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Bello rileggerti!
> Sono certa che sei indistruttibile, quindi passa al meglio queste feste con chi ti vuole bene e torna presto in piena forma da noi
> Io continuerò ogni tanto a romperti le scatole
> Un abbraccio


Non rompete mai. Può succedere che non vi risponda per un po', ma non dipende da me...


----------



## marietto (23 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è al tuo livello, ma a me piace.
> Prendila come un regalo non ben centrato ma sempre un regalo
> [video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hBoO0y8oPJo[/video]


In ogni caso... Si dice che a caval donato...



Brunetta ha detto:


> È tuo figlio? Come va il lavoro?


Ha dovuto rallentare un attimo per problemi di salute dello sceneggiatore, ma dovrebbe consegnare a breve le ultime tavole, sempre a breve dovrebbe firmare un contratto per un altro libro con un'altra casa editrice francese.

Spero che nonostante il rinvio, il primo libro vengapubblicato abbastanza presto, perche gli darebbe una buona visibilita sul mercato.
grazie per l'interessamento


----------



## Brunetta (23 Dicembre 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> In ogni caso... Si dice che a caval donato...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che bello! È una cosa talmente entusiasmante :up:


----------



## Frithurik (23 Dicembre 2017)

So per esperienza quanto questo periodo sia stato duro per te, ma so anche quanto coraggio, energia e forza d’animo, credo che  tu abbia  sempre avuto, ed avrai ,perciò non mollare mai. Vedrai che guarirai presto: ti faccio i miei piu’ sinceri auguri!:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Dicembre 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Ciao, [MENTION=6621]MariLea[/MENTION], ho passato un perido, anzi lo sto ancora passando, un po' così...
> 
> Ne approfitto per ringraziare e abbracciare te, e chi mi ha cercato con altri mezzi negli scorsi mesi (in particolare @Farfalla e [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] .
> 
> ...


Marietto :inlove: ti cerco per le solite vie :abbraccio:


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Dicembre 2017)

Che scoperta. Grazie.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che scoperta. Grazie.


ti era sfuggita la profondita' di [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] ?


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ti era sfuggita la profondita' di [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] ?


 se è profondo non lo so. Sicuramente mi piace come scrive. Da approfondire.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> se è profondo non lo so. Sicuramente mi piace come scrive. Da approfondire.


sbadato


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> sbadato


Poco tempo.


----------



## Minerva (23 Dicembre 2017)

Feste serene per te e la tua famiglia, indistruttibile


----------



## marietto (23 Dicembre 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> So per esperienza quanto questo periodo sia stato duro per te, ma so anche quanto coraggio, energia e forza d’animo, credo che  tu abbia  sempre avuto, ed avrai ,perciò non mollare mai. Vedrai che guarirai presto: ti faccio i miei piu’ sinceri auguri!:up:


Grazie, Frithurik, si cerca sempre di mettere tutto quello che si ha.

Diciamo che ci sono situazioni nelle quali il coraggio, anche chi non ce l'avrebbe, bisogna che trovi il modo di darselo,


----------



## marietto (23 Dicembre 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Marietto :inlove: ti cerco per le solite vie :abbraccio:


Certo, dobbiamo farci gli auguri :kiss:


----------



## marietto (23 Dicembre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che scoperta. Grazie.


Il post o il thread?


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Dicembre 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Il post o il thread?


Come scrivi. Poi decido meglio.


----------



## marietto (23 Dicembre 2017)

Minerva ha detto:


> Feste serene per te e la tua famiglia, indistruttibile


Grazie, ricambio di cuore!


----------



## perplesso (23 Dicembre 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie, ricambio di cuore!


benrivisto


----------



## Divì (23 Dicembre 2017)

[MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] ..... :inlove: ...... il mio traditore preferito! 

Tieni duro, ragazzo. 

:abbraccio:


----------



## MariLea (23 Dicembre 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marietto, mannaggia alla pupazza quante rogne...
ma UNBREAKABLE sempre e per sempre, fratello, che qui si sente la tua mancanza eh!
Intanto ti auguro buon Natale ed un 2018 ricco di successi e fortuna :victory: Bacissimo!


----------



## Skorpio (23 Dicembre 2017)

*...*

Tanti auguri [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] !!


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Dicembre 2017)

Buone feste, e..... forza :abbraccio:


----------



## ologramma (23 Dicembre 2017)

oltre l'augurio di un buon Natale con relative feste voglio sperare che tutto si risolva in meglio metticela tutta :up:
Dai anche noi facciamo la nostra parte che credi  pensare positivo aiuta molto :up::up::up:


----------



## marietto (23 Dicembre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> benrivisto


Grazie, Perpli!



Divì ha detto:


> @_marietto_ ..... :inlove: ...... il mio traditore preferito!
> 
> Tieni duro, ragazzo.
> 
> :abbraccio:


Ciao, Divì, come si dice dalle mie parti: teniamo botta!

Ricambio l'abbraccio 

:abbraccio:



MariLea ha detto:


> Marietto, mannaggia alla pupazza quante rogne...
> ma UNBREAKABLE sempre e per sempre, fratello, che qui si sente la tua mancanza eh!
> Intanto ti auguro buon Natale ed un 2018 ricco di successi e fortuna :victory: Bacissimo!


Ricambio gli auguri e ti ringrazio... Successi, Fortuna e Bacioni anche a te :kiss:



Skorpio ha detto:


> Tanti auguri @_marietto_ !!


Grazie, Skorpio, ricambio!



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Buone feste, e..... forza :abbraccio:


Altrettanto per le feste! Per la forza, facciamo il possibile 



ologramma ha detto:


> oltre l'augurio di un buon Natale con relative feste voglio sperare che tutto si risolva in meglio metticela tutta :up:
> Dai anche noi facciamo la nostra parte che credi  pensare positivo aiuta molto :up::up::up:


Grazie @_ologramma_, Buon Natale.

Io credo che un pensiero dedicato sia MOLTO utile sempre e comunque, laico o religioso che sia, quindi ringrazio te e gli altri!


----------



## bettypage (23 Dicembre 2017)

[MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] per me sei l'enciclopedia musicale di tradinet 
Mi aspetto qualche tua chicca di video  per il resto ti auguro un 2018 in formissima! Auguri per tutto.


----------



## marietto (23 Dicembre 2017)

bettypage ha detto:


> @_marietto_ per me sei l'enciclopedia musicale di tradinet
> Mi aspetto qualche tua chicca di video  per il resto ti auguro un 2018 in formissima! Auguri per tutto.


Grazie, [MENTION=6517]bettypage[/MENTION] , per gli auguri e la stima. Ricambio entrambi, Buon anno nuovo anche a te!


----------



## marietto (27 Dicembre 2017)

*School Days 1*

[video=youtube_share;6d1mZJsZGXg]https://youtu.be/6d1mZJsZGXg[/video]



Facciamo qualche passo indietro e torniamo a scuola dalle suore.

Nonostante le vicissitudini a casa, che avevano comportato ovvie problematiche di ambientamento e adattamento, le elementari erano andate piuttosto bene, alla fine.

Avevo stretto un’amicizia importante con il mio nuovo compagno di banco e andavo d’accordo con tutti (o quasi) i miei altri compagni.

Non che vedessi gli altri molto spessso, fuori dalla scuola.

Come spiegato qualche capitolo addietro, le distanze a quel ragazzino sembravano enormi, anche se in realtà, ad esempio, per andare a casa del mio compagno di banco non avrei impiegato più di 20-25 minuti a piedi.

Tranquillamente fattibile, anche se lo avrei scoperto un po’ più avanti. Allora sembrava un vero e proprio viaggio, forse perché usando l’autobus (unico mezzo prima della bicicletta e della possibilità di usarla anche fuori dal quartiere di residenza) avrei dovuto cambiare due o tre volte prima di arrivare.

Comunque, alle elementari ottimi voti, comportamento sempre impeccabile. Ne uscivo brillantemente, come scolaro, ma con una nomea di “bravo bambino” che, adesso che anche le ragazze sembravano più interessanti di prima, sembrava rivestirmi di una patina che alla fin fine, non era proprio del tutto positiva.
Per il prosieguo nelle medie, sebbene non in modo consapevole, modificai un po’ il mio modo di essere. Qualche battuta, a volte anche in classe ad alta voce, e nuovo atteggiamento scolastico… Qualche insufficienza divenne accettabile, quindi la nuova tattica era non fare quasi nulla fino a febbraio inoltrato, e poi dedicarsi al recupero delle medie di voto con rush finale che iniziava verso Aprile.

In questo modo, ottenevo il mio scopo che era di avere voti abbastanza alti da essere considerato un bravo studente dalla famiglia e dagli insegnanti, ma non il massimo dei voti, e con alcune medie recuperate in extremis; il che mi consentiva di non essere visto come  un “secchione” dai miei pari…
Inoltre, mi davo da fare solo per alcuni mesi, da ottobre a febbraio era “andamento lento” (e, anche in estate, i compiti delle vacanze dovevano attendere che Settembre fosse iniziato).

Queste tattiche portarono anche a qualche episodio divertente, come il mio personale “record della mezz’ora”…

Non ero particolarmente assiduo nel fare i compiti a casa, spesso utilizzavo gli esercizi della volta precedente fingendo di correggere. Di solito però matematica non la saltavo, vista la tendenza al “sergente di ferro” della suora che insegnava quella materia.

In quella particolare mattina, invece, non avevo fatto gli esercizi previsti. Arrivai presto, diversi minuti prima della lezione, eravamo in quattro gatti, ma il mio compagno di banco era già arrivato. Mi feci presttare il quaderno e cominciai a copiare.

Problema; gli insegnanti esterni arrivavano da casa loro, ma le suore abitavano e dormivano nello stesso immobile, e alla prima ora c’era matematica. La prof entrò in grande anticipo e mi sorprese a “mettermi in pari” con i compiti a casa. Ramanzina e un bel 4 assegnato d’ufficio…

Inizia la lezione, la suora/prof ha corretto i compiti in classe di qualche lezione prima…. Ce li consegna e, beh, ho preso 4 anche in quello.

Finita questa parte “Oggi, interroghiamo” dice lei, e chi potrebbe chiamare? Il sottoscritto, ovviamente… Risultato un altro 4.

In pratica siamo a metà della prima ora e ho già collezionato tre 4 (nella stessa materia, sistemare la media richiederà notevoli sforzi). Lato positivo: rientrando a casa mia mamma mi chiese come era andata, io risposi”ho preso 4 in matematica”, non era una bugia, avevo solo omesso di precisare “Tre volte”.

Non so come fu, ma, in età scolastica, i miei figli scoprirono questo mio piccolo segreto, il che rese meno credibili le mieprediche (raramente necessarie, ad onor del vero) sul rendimento scolastico.

Poi le medie finirono, esame passato con “Distinto”, voto alto da bravo studente, ma non il top da secchione conclamato.
....


Non ho la più pallida idea di cosa vorrei fare alle superiori.
L’unica cosa che mi interessa è avere entrambe le possibilità: smettere dopo tre anni o arrivare fino in quinta.
Alcuni miei amici frequentano l’Istituto Tecnico Industriale.
Brancolando nel buio, decido di seguirli e a quello mi iscrivo.


----------



## spleen (27 Dicembre 2017)

Ciao carissimo, è sempre un piacere.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Dicembre 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;6d1mZJsZGXg]https://youtu.be/6d1mZJsZGXg[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marioooo :inlove: 
un "distinto" salva capra e cavoli


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2017)

Riesci a rendere interessante un 4 in matematica...come se non l’avesse mai preso nessuno :carneval:


----------



## ologramma (27 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riesci a rendere interessante un 4 in matematica...come se non l’avesse mai preso nessuno :carneval:


ed io uno all'orale e  uno allo scritto in italiano  nel primo trimestre  del mio unico anno in un liceo scientifico  , poi migliorato in un tre  e tre ,credo che non sia interessante neanche se lo volessi:sonar:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Dicembre 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> ed io uno all'orale e  uno allo scritto in italiano  nel primo trimestre  del mio unico anno in un liceo scientifico  , poi migliorato in un tre  e tre ,credo che non sia interessante neanche se lo volessi:sonar:


Questo perché era in ...italiano :carneval:


----------



## ologramma (27 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo perché era in ...italiano :carneval:


e li che so caduto in matematica avevo la sufficienza


----------



## marietto (28 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riesci a rendere interessante un 4 in matematica...come se non l’avesse mai preso nessuno :carneval:


Eh, ma nel mio caso sono tre in mezz'ora :carneval:

Record che ritengo tutt'ora imbattuto 



spleen ha detto:


> Ciao carissimo, è sempre un piacere.


Ciao, Spleen, anche per me è sempre un piacere leggerti.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Marioooo :inlove:
> un "distinto" salva capra e cavoli


E sai che penso che anche mia figlia, pur non istruita in merito (lo giuro) abbia adottato, nella sua carriera scolastica, una simile filosofia?



ologramma ha detto:


> ed io uno all'orale e  uno allo scritto in italiano  nel primo trimestre  del mio unico anno in un liceo scientifico  , poi migliorato in un tre  e tre ,credo che non sia interessante neanche se lo volessi:sonar:


Ma anch'io ho preso dei 2 e dei 3, ma questa era una raffica...


----------



## marietto (28 Dicembre 2017)

*School days 2*

[video=youtube_share;GvmIwhXe6rE]https://youtu.be/GvmIwhXe6rE[/video]






E quindi mi trovo all’istituto tecnico industriale.

Primo problema; il giro di introduzione. Ognuno si deve presentare al resto della classe. Quando tocca a me devo prima dire dove ho frequentato le medie.

Scuola privata gestita dalle suore. Mormorio generale…

Poi mi chiedono il voto con il quale ho avuto la Licenza Media.

“Distinto” là era sufficiente per essere fuori dalla definizione di “Secchione”, qui pare non basti. Il mormorio aumenta…
Devo trovare rimedio, qui mi soccorre la mia recentemente trovata passione per la musica, ma soprattutto il lavoro da “commesso” nel negozio di mio fratello, che ha una tabaccheria.
Ciò mi permette di procurarmi qualche pacchetto di sigarette di tanto in tanto, e di fumarle con i miei nuovi compagni, tutti quattordicenni (e qualche quindicenne) desiderosi di sembrare “grandi” e che ritengono che il fumo consenta di apparire più “adulti”.

Ciò mi rende abbastanza popolare, e fa dimenticare le suore e il distinto…

Con alcuni ragazzi stringo rapporti anche discreti, che durano ben oltre il mesetto di Istituto Tecnico che finisco per fare…

Secondo problema: Qui non c’è una donna che sia una. Al massimo le vedi nelle riviste scollacciate che alcuni dei ragazzi più grandi portano a scuola.

Ora io sono timido, e probabilmente non avrebbe fatto differenza, ma vedere solo “della braga” (come usava dire allora da queste parti) ogni giorno che Nostro Signore manda in terra…


Terzo e più grave problema: Non è la mia scuola. Sono completamente negato in tutte le materie “tecniche”, quindi quelle tipiche dell’ Istituto. Dopo un pomeriggio intero dedicato all’esecuzione di un disgno tecnico, il prof mi fornisce il suo parere:“E’ un poccio, 4…”; Con la lima io sono ancora al primo lato quando gli altri hanno già finito. E tanti altri episodi, insomma, sono negato… Una litigata furiosa con il prof di ginnastica (una mattina ho dimenticato a casa tuta e necessaire, lui pretendeva di farmi fare ginnastica in mutande e canottiera, sono volate parole grosse…) mi convince che non fa per me, Prendo accordi con un elettrauto che ha l’officina poco lontano da casa mia per “andare a bottega”. Poi interviene mia madre, ma soprattutto interviene mio fratello, e mi convince a continuare gli studi. E’ presto nell’anno scolastico, faccio ancora in tempo a cambiare.

Non ho ancora idea di cosa voglio fare, quindi mi devo basare, diciamo, su “criteri empirici” che sono, per quanto mi riguarda:

-la possibilità di frequentare solo tre anni o arrivare fino a cinque, se ti va.

- la presenza di una popolazione femminile di una certa entità.

In città c’è una scuola che sostanzialmente una simil ragioneria, dalla quale puoi uscire dopo tre anni o proseguire fino in quinta (di qui escono contabili, segretarie d’azienda e operatori/operatrici turistiche a seconda  dell’indirizzo e del numero di anni che fai). La scuola ha una prevalenza molto forte di studentesse e, in quel periodo, ha una preside in gamba, e quindi è molto popolare, con un sacco di iscritti (ma soprattutto di iscritte).

Praticamente è perfetta… A parte la tendenza ad una maggiore attenzione ad alcune materie tecniche, rispetto a ragioneria (infatti dattilografia e stenografia saranno il mio peggior tormento per qualche anno).

Mi iscrivo e cambio scuola.
Il primo giorno entro in aula…. Vedo solo uomini.
Esco e controllo il numero dell’aula. È proprio quella.
Ed è una classe tutta maschile…
Mi viene quasi da piangere… Non è possibile…

Mi tocca ripetere, stavolta da solo, il giro di presentazione e i relativi mormorii.

Scopro che questa classe tutta maschile è un esperimento che è stato fatto per la prima volta proprio quell’anno (tutto un culo, tutto un culo, insomma…).

Vedo che la persona seduta davanti a me sembra un volto noto. Ci penso un po’, poi ci arrivo, e gli dico: “Ma tu non ti chiami Ebi (nome falso, ovviamente)?”.

Lui mi guarda come se fossi un pazzo con cattivissime intenzioni, ma ammette di essere Ebi.

Si tratta del mio compagno di banco di prima elementare, prima del cambio di casa e della scuola dalle suore, e da li inizierà un sodalizio che dura a tutt’oggi.


Intanto la prima superiore diventa una giungla. La classe maschile è situata, come aula più usata, in una specie di cunicolo, e tutti i giorni sono cancellini che svolazzano, vetri rotti e scazzottate. Prof e bidelli non entrano volentieri da noi.

Questo è il motivo per cui l’esperimento “classe maschile” fallisce miseramente e non verrà mai ripetuto per decenni…

Supero l’anno grazie al piccolo gruppetto formato con Ebi e un paio di altri ragazzi…

Poi, fortunatamente (?), a fine primo anno metà classe viene bocciata.

Per la seconda ci uniscono alle superstiti di una classe femminile, finalmente diventiamo una classe mista…

Da un certo punto di vista, riesco a entrare meglio in alcune dinamiche di gruppo, principalmente grazie alla presenza delle donne, che finiscono per introdurre dinamiche diverse nel funzionamento relazionale del gruppo “classe”, evidentemente a me più consone.

Dall’altra parte, tuttavia, si creano ulteriori divisioni, che ricordano un po’ la visione della “High School As Hell” presente nel telefilm “Buffy”, ad esempio.

Io credo che un po’ in tutti noi, vi sia contemporaneamente una spinta ad uniformarsi agli altri per essere accettati ed una spinta a distinguersi dal resto e a non uniformarsi per affermare la propria identità ed unicità. Tutti noi oscilliamo tra una posizione e l’altra, poi alcuni di noi prendono una direzione e la mantengono. Da adolescenti questa cosa è molto molto forte, a mio parere.

A questo va aggiunto che a 14/15 (e in qualche caso 16) anni, le fasi della nostra crescita, sia fisica che caratteriale, sono molto variabili, c’è chi cresce prima e chi lo fa dopo.

Nella nostra classe c’era un ragazzo, già un po’ più grande di età, che, in quel momento, con un buon 20-30 cm di altezza in più, un poco di barba da rasare e spalle larghe, sembrava decisamente più uomo degli altri.
Il ragazzo, che, diciamocelo, era un po’ uno sbruffoncello, tendeva ad approfittare della sua posizione privilegiata, rispetto agli altri ragazzi. Piaceva molto alle ragazze più carine della classe, e aveva raccolto intorno a se quelle ragazze, alcuni maschietti un po’ più maturi degli altri (sempre fisicamente e caratterialmente parlando) e le ragazze di quella categoria, ed in sostanza, aveva formato una propria corte.

 In pratica come in molti film o telefilm americani, si era arrivati ad una specie di divisione tra “popolari” e “non popolari”, con il primo gruppo che tendeva a “perseguitare” (nulla di fisico, però un continuo tormento sociale) il secondo. Ebi, che nell’oscillazione di cui si parlava sopra tendeva sostanzialmente a tentare di conformarsi, soffriva tanto di questa situazione e si trovava ad essere spesso uno dei bersagli preferiti.

Per me era un po’ diverso: musicalmente me ne fregavo delle mode e quindi della Febbre del Sabato Sera, della disco music, e anche di Grease, per certi verrsi; io amavo la musica di 10-15 anni prima, i Beatles e gli Stones, i Kinks e gli Who, i Doors e i Creedence, e le band punk più recenti.

A me piaceva leggere, anche romanzi di autori che studiavamo a scuola, tipo Kafka e Mann, mentre per i miei compagni qualsiasi libro andasse oltre le 200 pagine era un’aberrazione.

L’umorismo si era formato su migliaia di striscie a fumetti dei Peanuts e di Mafalda, e sui film di Woody Allen e Mel Brooks.

Infine nella già citata oscillazione, seppur con i miei momenti di voglia di uniformarsi, andavo tendenzialmente verso il distinguersi, quindi non era cosi importante per me essere accettato dai popolari.

Nonostante la mia timidezza verso l’altro sesso, non avevo problemi a rivolgermi ai maschi come ritenevo opportuno. La lingua era abbastanza “tagliente” ma anche “educata” ed istintivamente ero in grado di colpire “sotto la cintura” senza che venisse avvertita traccia di insulto.

Quindi quando il capo dei popolari mi individuò come bersaglio, usai queste armi. Lui si trovò abbastanza in imbarazzo da ritirarsi, e da smettere definitivamente dopo un paio di tentativi…


----------



## Brunetta (28 Dicembre 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Eh, ma nel mio caso sono tre in mezz'ora :carneval:
> 
> Record che ritengo tutt'ora imbattuto


Questo è vero :facepalm:


----------



## MariLea (28 Dicembre 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Eh, ma nel mio caso sono tre in mezz'ora :carneval:
> 
> Record che ritengo tutt'ora imbattuto


mmazza! poi dice le suorine...:rotfl:



Spoiler






marietto ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;GvmIwhXe6rE]https://youtu.be/GvmIwhXe6rE[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Che bello, ho rivissuto le dinamiche della scuola e mi son chiesta che tipo fossi io... lasciamo perdere va, l'andamento lento iniziale non era una filosofia, ma proprio pigrizia innata che alla fine violentavo per paura di mamma e papà :carneval:

La lingua  “tagliente” ma “educata” è la cosa più affascinante in un uomo, figurarsi in un ragazzo...  :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;GvmIwhXe6rE]https://youtu.be/GvmIwhXe6rE[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] ma porca pupattola da classe maschile a.... classe maschile :rotfl: ma che sfiga !!!!


----------



## ologramma (28 Dicembre 2017)

Ma anch'io ho preso dei 2 e dei 3, ma questa era una raffica...:mrgreen:
Ti faccio ridere il preside venne in classe per dare le pagelle ci chiamo singolarmente prima quelli che andavano male  per cui siamo stati i primi e quando tocco a me mi disse , signor ....... dato che lei ha come risultati in Italiano così bassi portiamo i voti sulla pagelle a tre scritto e tre orale per stimolare lo studio .
Devo dire che mi ha stimolato tanto:sonar: dato che ho riportato sempre quella media per i tre trimestri tanto era inutile studiare questo è stato lo sbaglio della mia professoressa di latino che mi disse che ero portato per il liceo cosa che i miei genitori seguirono alla lettera ma che io non volevo fare.
In compenso fui premiato con un encomio perchè non feci mai una assenza sebbene ci fossero stati scioperi dei mezzi, ma tanto chi studiava :sonar:


----------



## marietto (28 Dicembre 2017)

MariLea ha detto:


> mmazza! poi dice le suorine...:rotfl:
> 
> Che bello, ho rivissuto le dinamiche della scuola e mi son chiesta che tipo fossi io... lasciamo perdere va, l'andamento lento iniziale non era una filosofia, ma proprio pigrizia innata che alla fine violentavo per paura di mamma e papà :carneval:
> 
> La lingua  “tagliente” ma “educata” è la cosa più affascinante in un uomo, figurarsi in un ragazzo...  :inlove:


Mah, sai mia mamma non era particolarmente temibile su queste cose, quindi escluderei la paura come motivazione, la prigrizia invece c'entrava senza dubbio.

Anche se l'analisi è arrivata anni dopo, credo che all'epoca avessi un istinto innato per queste cose, che mi aiutava a proiettare il tipo di immagine che mi danneggiasse il meno possibile. Come lo avevo per le dinamiche della scuola e anche per capire al volo cosa volevano i singoli professori



Fiammetta ha detto:


> @_marietto_ ma porca pupattola da classe maschile a.... classe maschile :rotfl: ma che sfiga !!!!


Vero? 



ologramma ha detto:


> Ma anch'io ho preso dei 2 e dei 3, ma questa era una raffica...:mrgreen:
> Ti faccio ridere il preside venne in classe per dare le pagelle ci chiamo singolarmente prima quelli che andavano male  per cui siamo stati i primi e quando tocco a me mi disse , signor ....... dato che lei ha come risultati in Italiano così bassi portiamo i voti sulla pagelle a tre scritto e tre orale per stimolare lo studio .
> Devo dire che mi ha stimolato tanto:sonar: dato che ho riportato sempre quella media per i tre trimestri tanto era inutile studiare questo è stato lo sbaglio della mia professoressa di latino che mi disse che ero portato per il liceo cosa che i miei genitori seguirono alla lettera ma che io non volevo fare.
> In compenso fui premiato con un encomio perchè non feci mai una assenza sebbene ci fossero stati scioperi dei mezzi, ma tanto chi studiava :sonar:


Beh io verso la fine delle superiori programmavo anche le assenze, in modo da avere voti sufficienti per essere in regola con la pagella e una discreta media, evitando però inutili e potenzialmente dannosi compiti in classe e interrogazioni..


----------



## ologramma (28 Dicembre 2017)

Beh io verso la fine delle superiori programmavo anche le assenze, in modo da avere voti sufficienti per essere in regola con la pagella e una discreta media, evitando però inutili e potenzialmente dannosi compiti in classe e interrogazioni.. [/QUOTE]



io bene o male sono riuscito a prendere il diploma tecnico  sempre con il famoso handicap dell'italiano maledetto il dialetto :sonar: ma poi che è servito ero tra i primi 500 mila disoccupati d'italia fortuna il mestiere di mio padre artigiano  se no la fame la tagliavo con la lama di un coltello , bellissima frase di un mio paesano famoso cantante ora passato a miglior vita


----------



## marietto (31 Gennaio 2018)

*School Days 3.*

[video=youtube_share;J9zMOxVj2Ec]https://youtu.be/J9zMOxVj2Ec[/video]



La terza superiore fu l’anno più complicato della mia carriera scolastica. La classe era  stata modificata di nuovo, tra le persone “segate” alla fine del secondo anno e le varie scelte per l’indirizzo.
Sulla preparazione, la “rendita” della preparazione dalle suore (che sulle materie “non specifiche” ti allenavano non poco rispetto agli altri) cominciava ad esaurirsi, e sarebbe stato il momento di iniziare a studiare… Ma la voglia mancava…

Andavo bene in Italiano e Storia (perché mi interessavano come argomenti, al di là della necessità di studiare), andavo molto bene in Inglese (avevo iniziato a leggere riviste musicali inglesi e americane, “Melody Maker”, “NME”, “Rolling Stone” e “Billboard” e qualche biografia di musicisti in lingua originale); sarei stato discreto anche in Francese, se non per il fatto che non prendevo un accento neanche pagato. I miei compiti in classe erano una giungla di segni rossi, tutti per accenti che cadevano dalla parte sbagliata…
Arrivai ad inventarmi l’accento perpendicolare, ma funzionò solo per un paio di compiti in classe, poi la prof mi informò che da qualche parte quegli accenti dovevo farli cadere… peccato…

Nelle materie specifiche ero un vero disastro, così così in ragioneria (non studiavo proprio, e non facevo nemmeno gli esercizi, fingevo di correggere gli stessi per mesi, in classe…)  un macello in dattilografia e soprattutto in stenografia, specialmente da quando si lavorava in velocità (io ero ancora a “Spettabile Ditta” che tanto lo scrivevi prima di cominciare il dettato, quando gli altri avevano già finito la lettera…).

Anche a casa la situazione era complicata, mia mamma aveva fatto la prima operazione a cuore aperto a metà anno.

In un modo o nell’altro, arrivai ad essere ammesso all’esame di terza per ottenere l’attestato… E lo passai con una sufficienza striminzita.

Basta! Per quello che mi riguardava, questa storia della scuola finiva lì…  

Invece…

Mia madre sperava di portarmi al diploma e, pur nel suo modo leggero, insisteva perché continuassi (mi concesse l’estate libera, senza “lavoretti” estivi, ufficialmente perché potessi rilassarmi, in realtà sospetto che volesse rendermi più propenso a proseguire)

Il mio amico Ebi, era stato obbligato dai genitori a proseguire fino alla quinta, oltre a lavorare d’estate (“così impari cosa costa il sale” gli dicevano in dialetto): io lo andavo a trovare sul posto di lavoro e lui ne approfittò per convincermi a continuare, specialmente perché un altro biennio da solo lo spaventava abbastanza…

Quando dissi a mia madre che mi sarei iscritto e avrei provato ad arrivare al diploma, sembrava che le  avessi comunicato che avevo fatto tredici al totocalcio.

La quarta superiore si rivelò qualcosa di completamente diverso da quello che era stato fino a quel momento:
L’atmosfera era al contempo più seria (avevamo scelto noi di continuare e quindi ci sentivamo più responsabilizzati) e più “leggera” (un titolo di studio era già stato ottenuto, non ci sembrava più una questione di vita o di morte).
Pur continuando ad usare alcune delle mie tattiche consolidate (tipo le assenze a scacchiera ragionata) avevo iniziato a studiare. Inoltre le materie per me più ostiche erano un po’ meno in primo piano (steno non c’era più, dattilo era diventata una materietta minore, ed ero arrivato a fare pace, iniziando a studiare un po’ , con la contabilità)

I superstiti di quella prima tutta maschile erano in 5, me compreso, in una classe di tutte donne. Al di là di discorsi sessuali o sentimentali, era la composizione a cui ero abituato alle medie ed evidentemente generava atmosfere più rilassate per molti versi, e a me decisamente più confacenti, a quanto pare…

Tra i maschi c’erano persone con cui in prima si faceva a botte praticamente ogni giorno, mentre adesso peravamo tutti amici, come se fossero stati  commilitoni.

Solo due delle ragazze erano con noi dalla seconda. Il resto della classe veniva un po’ di qui un po’ di là e si era formato un gruppo completamente nuovo, ma inopinatamente coeso (per rendere l’idea, in prima e seconda eravamo la sezione I, in terza la C. in quarta e quinta la B)

A livello delle superiori, la quarta e la quinta furono i due anni vissuti meglio delle superiori, per me, anche per i rapporti  interpersonali che derivarono da quelle esperienze. Ancora oggi, quando ci troviamo per cene o ci incontriamo casualmente, la sensazione è quella di conoscere meglio queste persone di altre con cui magari ho lavorato per decenni…  

All’esame di maturità non ero il primo della classe, ma entravo nella top five, ed ero il primo dei maschietti.

Il voto finale, in un’epoca nella quale l’Università era ancora cosa per pochi, era abbastanza alto per fare domanda in aziende importanti e banche, ed essere preso in considerazione, nonostante la provenienza da Istituto Professionale.

Io ci avevo preso gusto e avrei voluto continuare, ma in casa c’era bisogno di tagliare le spese ed aumentare i redditi, quindi era tempo di affrontare il mondo del lavoro…


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2018)

Se fosse un libro l’avrei già comprato.


----------



## MariLea (31 Gennaio 2018)

marietto ha detto:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che donna intelligente la tua mamma, davvero invidiabile!
Come stai Marietto, che qui non è ci frequenti più tanto


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Gennaio 2018)

marietto ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;J9zMOxVj2Ec]https://youtu.be/J9zMOxVj2Ec[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marietto bentornato :inlove:


----------



## marietto (1 Febbraio 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> Che donna intelligente la tua mamma, davvero invidiabile!
> Come stai Marietto, che qui non è ci frequenti più tanto


Eh, [MENTION=6621]MariLea[/MENTION], ho fatto qualche esame nelle scorse settimane, quindi la testa era un po' altrove...

Fortunatamente pare che sia sostanzialmente stabile, quindi nè meglio nè peggio di prima. Nulla di cui scrivere a casa, ma sono abbastanza soddisfatto, l'importante è non peggiorare...

Dalle mie parti si dice (rigorosamente in dialetto) "Meglio così che peggio", quindi mi accontento...

Poi è emersa una novità (fugo i dubbi, positiva, non legata alla parte clinica della malattia e del suo decorso) inaspettata che sto valutando, ma della quale eventualmente scriverò, solo se si dovesse concrettizzare...


----------



## marietto (1 Febbraio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se fosse un libro l’avrei già comprato.


Grazie [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION], molto gentile


----------



## marietto (1 Febbraio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Marietto bentornato :inlove:


Grazie, [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]


----------



## MariLea (1 Febbraio 2018)

marietto ha detto:


> Eh, @_MariLea_, ho fatto qualche esame nelle scorse settimane, quindi la testa era un po' altrove...
> 
> Fortunatamente pare che sia sostanzialmente stabile, quindi nè meglio nè peggio di prima. Nulla di cui scrivere a casa, ma sono abbastanza soddisfatto, l'importante è non peggiorare...
> 
> ...


Bene,
 e per la novità incrociamo le dita (mani e piedi)!!! 
:abbraccio:


----------



## perplesso (1 Febbraio 2018)

Daje marietto


----------



## marietto (1 Febbraio 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> Bene,
> e per la novità incrociamo le dita (mani e piedi)!!!
> :abbraccio:




Massi, dai


----------



## marietto (1 Febbraio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> Daje marietto


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Febbraio 2018)

marietto ha detto:


> Eh, [MENTION=6621]MariLea[/MENTION], ho fatto qualche esame nelle scorse settimane, quindi la testa era un po' altrove...
> 
> Fortunatamente pare che sia sostanzialmente stabile, quindi nè meglio nè peggio di prima. Nulla di cui scrivere a casa, ma sono abbastanza soddisfatto, l'importante è non peggiorare...
> 
> ...


bene...bene...e sono certa che andra' benissimo :abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2018)

Visto che la novità sarebbe positiva... incrociamo le dita


----------



## marietto (3 Febbraio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> bene...bene...e sono certa che andra' benissimo :abbraccio:





Brunetta ha detto:


> Visto che la novità sarebbe positiva... incrociamo le dita




Entro un mesetto o due  dovrei sapere tutto...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Febbraio 2018)

marietto ha detto:


> Entro un mesetto o due  dovrei sapere tutto...


tengo le dita incrociate per te :inlove:


----------



## marietto (3 Febbraio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> tengo le dita incrociate per te :inlove:


:kiss:


----------



## marietto (3 Aprile 2018)

gli esami sono andati  50/50, quindi si continua con le terapie...

L'altra cosa è andata in porto... Mi hanno riconosciuto l'inabilità e adesso sono in pensione.
Era meglio stare bene e continuare a lavorare, ma vista la situazione, meglio così che peggio...


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2018)

marietto ha detto:


> gli esami sono andati  50/50, quindi si continua con le terapie...
> 
> L'altra cosa è andata in porto... Mi hanno riconosciuto l'inabilità e adesso sono in pensione.
> Era meglio stare bene e continuare a lavorare, ma vista la situazione, meglio così che peggio...


e il tuo ragazzo tutto bene?


----------



## marietto (3 Aprile 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> e il tuo ragazzo tutto bene?


SI si, entro l'anno verrà pubblicato in Francia. Ha alcune situazioni in corso e speriamo che entro breve esca un altro incarico...

Quando verrà pubblicato vi farò sapere...

Anche perché sarà ordinabile su Amazon, probabilmente e più vende più c'è la possibilità di ulteriori guadagni per lui come diritti d'autore, quindi cercherò di fare pubblicità


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2018)

marietto ha detto:


> SI si, entro l'anno verrà pubblicato in Francia. Ha alcune situazioni in corso e speriamo che entro breve esca un altro incarico...
> 
> Quando verrà pubblicato vi farò sapere...
> 
> Anche perché sarà ordinabile su Amazon, probabilmente e più vende più c'è la possibilità di ulteriori guadagni per lui come diritti d'autore, quindi cercherò di fare pubblicità


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2018)

marietto ha detto:


> gli esami sono andati  50/50, quindi si continua con le terapie...
> 
> L'altra cosa è andata in porto... Mi hanno riconosciuto l'inabilità e adesso sono in pensione.
> Era meglio stare bene e continuare a lavorare, ma vista la situazione, meglio così che peggio...


Non sai quanto ti ho pensato!
Ma non ho il tuo numero... 
Dai, bello non essere costretto a lavorare e chiedere permessi.
:abbraccio:


----------



## Minerva (3 Aprile 2018)

marietto ha detto:


> SI si, entro l'anno verrà pubblicato in Francia. Ha alcune situazioni in corso e speriamo che entro breve esca un altro incarico...
> 
> Quando verrà pubblicato vi farò sapere...
> 
> Anche perché sarà ordinabile su Amazon, probabilmente e più vende più c'è la possibilità di ulteriori guadagni per lui come diritti d'autore, quindi cercherò di fare pubblicità


vorrà dire che farò il durissimo sacrificio di separarmi dalle mie amate palanche :singleeye:
per le creazioni dell'intelletto e del talento vale sempre la pena


----------



## marietto (3 Aprile 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sai quanto ti ho pensato!
> Ma non ho il tuo numero...
> Dai, bello non essere costretto a lavorare e chiedere permessi.
> :abbraccio:



 Al primo ritorno era anche utile all'umore, visto che comunque ero in grado di fare gran parte delle cose che facevo prima... All'ultimo ritorno non era così, quindi era diventato piuttosto frustrante... Uno scaldare la sedia in attesa dell'ora di andare a casa. Per come sono fatto io, abbastanza terribile... Lasciare questa situazione mi ha restituito un pò di serenità...


----------



## marietto (3 Aprile 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> vorrà dire che farò il durissimo sacrificio di separarmi dalle mie amate palanche :singleeye:
> per le creazioni dell'intelletto e del talento vale sempre la pena


:rotfl:Beh, in effetti farò così anche con i parenti stretti... Perchè ritengo che meriti la soddisfazione


----------



## Brunetta (3 Aprile 2018)

marietto ha detto:


> Al primo ritorno era anche utile all'umore, visto che comunque ero in grado di fare gran parte delle cose che facevo prima... All'ultimo ritorno non era così, quindi era diventato piuttosto frustrante... Uno scaldare la sedia in attesa dell'ora di andare a casa. Per come sono fatto io, abbastanza terribile... Lasciare questa situazione mi ha restituito un pò di serenità...


E vedrai che avere un po’ di tempo per coltivare i tuoi molti interessi ti farà stare meglio.


----------



## MariLea (14 Aprile 2018)

marietto ha detto:


> gli esami sono andati  50/50, quindi si continua con le terapie...
> 
> L'altra cosa è andata in porto... Mi hanno riconosciuto l'inabilità e adesso sono in pensione.
> Era meglio stare bene e continuare a lavorare, ma vista la situazione, meglio così che peggio...


Decisamente meglio così, Marietto, che poi acquistando maggior serenità, ne trarranno vantaggio le terapie... 
Ti abbraccio anch'io :amici:


----------



## marietto (14 Aprile 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> Decisamente meglio così, Marietto, che poi acquistando maggior serenità, ne trarranno vantaggio le terapie...
> Ti abbraccio anch'io :amici:


Grazie, ricambio!


----------



## perplesso (14 Aprile 2018)

come va, Marietto?


----------



## marietto (14 Aprile 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> come va, Marietto?


Mah... Terapie in vista, forse anche altro intervento... dipende dal monitoraggio che faranno nei prossimi mesi con esami ravvicinati...

Essere in pensione mi consente di stare un po’ piú tranquillo... E non sono ancora nemmeno tentato di andare a vedere cantieri...


----------



## perplesso (14 Aprile 2018)

Daje Marietto


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2018)

marietto ha detto:


> Mah... Terapie in vista, forse anche altro intervento... dipende dal monitoraggio che faranno nei prossimi mesi con esami ravvicinati...
> 
> Essere in pensione mi consente di stare un po’ piú tranquillo... E non sono ancora nemmeno tentato di andare a vedere cantieri...


Però se vieni a Milano quello della rete 4 della metropolitana credo che sia imperdibile...io l’ho perso :facepalm:


----------

